# Presenting The New 2020 Volkswagen Atlas Cross Sport



## gsw1 (Jun 13, 2003)

https://carbuzz.com/news/presenting-the-new-2020-volkswagen-atlas-cross-sport

https://www.vw.com/models/atlas-cross-sport/section/overview/


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

The fake exhaust exits.  
Great looking vehicle overall.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Looks very nice. NOt liking the placement of the center camera though


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

The front camera is annoying. They should have placed it under the logo like they do most. I can ignore the fake exhaust. Other than those things, I think it looks well executed. Good job VW!

Now let's see trim specs and pricing!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

MMeachGLI said:


> The fake exhaust exits.


Wow that rear end is damn ugly! I hate the fake exhaust and the crazy reflectors in the bumper. So Ford edge. 

They really want this to be a Touareg replacement with promo pictures of people at golf resorts, but it's just not. It's more Honda passport adjacent- you know for couples who don't have kids but need more space than a RAV4. Here are sentiments from the Touareg forum:



ribbit said:


> Bums me out that we in NAhave been selected to not get the best of what VW makes. We are now getting US styled cars and suvs that I don't want. I can always buy a Tahoe,No interest.





rcprato said:


> If the new generation Touareg was available in the US there would be one in our driveway today, I am very disappointed in VW's decision and I'm 100% certain our next SUV will not be an Atlas.
> 
> The old VW slogan "Drivers Wanted" no longer applies to who VW is luring to buy their vehicles in North America, again that is my opinion and almost all my cars since the mid 80's have been VW's


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

capclassicv2 said:


> The front camera is annoying. They should have placed it under the logo like they do most. I can ignore the fake exhaust. Other than those things, I think it looks well executed. Good job VW!
> 
> Now let's see trim specs and pricing!


I read that the camera is tied into the traffic jam assistant (lkas with acc from 0-40mph) in addition to the windshield camera. so that could be why it's mounted that way.


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

*Question about Paint Texture on Cross Sport*

Is it just me, or the close up pictures of the Atlas Cross Sport, it appears there is no orange peel/texture on the paint???

Are manufacturers now placing smoother or better paint finishes with no texture, before applying clear coat?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

That camera poking out just looks awful!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> That camera poking out just looks awful!


yup I mentioned that above. Feeling they could've placed that in a much better location. or at least encased it or integrated it where it is not so obvious


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Does it actually have AFS? It only says high performance led headlights. No mention of afs..


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Despite the fact, that the front camera is placed awful.. do you think you could swap the headlights, the grill and the front bumper and install it on a normal VW Atlas 2018?


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> yup I mentioned that above. Feeling they could've placed that in a much better location. or at least encased it or integrated it where it is not so obvious


Looks like a belly button, maybe an "Audi" not an inney. Yes, it is a lousy location and this just reaffirms, among other things, my quest for a 2017 Toureg. As an aside, anyone else notice that VW and Toyota have seemed to swap advertising strategies? Toyota now pushes or strongly hints at performance and driving while VW is pushing wussies.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

rocknfreak said:


> Despite the fact, that the front camera is placed awful.. do you think you could swap the headlights, the grill and the front bumper and install it on a normal VW Atlas 2018?


When they did the MK7.5 Golf and GTI facelift they also changed out the front fenders as part of the facelift. So you might have to swap out the fenders if they changed the shape of the headlights and where the front bumper fit to the fenders.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Red leather
New door insert design
Wireless charging
Possible afs- def front projectors
Full led tails
Extra USB port
New steering wheel with updated badge and heated wheel button
Traffic jam assistant
Road sign info
New r line badging
Dark interior trim instead of wood


Is there anything I'm missing as to what this gives you over the regular atlas (until the refresh)?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

quaudi said:


> Looks like a belly button, maybe an "Audi" not an inney. Yes, it is a lousy location and this just reaffirms, among other things, my quest for a 2017 Toureg. As an aside, anyone else notice that VW and Toyota have seemed to swap advertising strategies? Toyota now pushes or strongly hints at performance and driving while VW is pushing wussies.


VW has never really been over the top with performance looks, Toyota just went from one extreme to the other and ins some cases I am not a fan.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

quaudi said:


> Looks like a belly button, maybe an "Audi" not an inney.


haha I like that!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> do you think you could swap the headlights, the grill and the front bumper and install it on a normal VW Atlas 2018?


been wanting those type of headlights but from discussion on a previous post, seems like a lot of work! these headlights are not the same as the Teramont though


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Here's some non R-Line love from the plant. Noticed it doesn't have REST mode (resid heat) on the climate like the full size. And no fogs whatsoever. Gets a hitch cap.




































































And more R-Line


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

A close up video 

https://youtu.be/dFRpiz8QaQQ



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Here's some non R-Line love from the plant. Noticed it doesn't have REST mode (resid heat) on the climate like the full size. And no fogs whatsoever. Gets a hitch cap.


Non LED interior lights? Has VW NOT read this forum?!?! haha

I've been trying to pinpoint what the Rline Crossport looks like and it hit me


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Does it actually have AFS? It only says high performance led headlights. No mention of afs..


bumping this because no video or info has confirmed yet. Anyone?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DFWatlas said:


> Is it just me, or the close up pictures of the Atlas Cross Sport, it appears there is no orange peel/texture on the paint???
> 
> Are manufacturers now placing smoother or better paint finishes with no texture, before applying clear coat?


I have not had a VW in the last two decades with orange peel paint. Even my Silverado has very smooth paint.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Veedubin02 said:


> VW has never really been over the top with performance looks, .....


:screwy: What VW are you looking at?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Non LED interior lights? Has VW NOT read this forum?!?! haha....


I would always choose non LED interior lights because they have a proper warm color.


----------



## kturek (Dec 28, 2018)

I do not like the rear end. with the sloping roofline, it makes the tail lights placed too high. Almost as if the car itself is narrow and tall. I thing that full size Atlas has better proportions from the back view.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> bumping this because no video or info has confirmed yet. Anyone?


So, I am going to guess it does have AFS for one specific reason: All cars with AFS get the "static cornering lights" which are mounted perpendicular to the inner beams. These lights function as the "all weather lights" in place of fogs. If you look at the light switch, it is clearly the audi/arteon "all weather lights" switch, not a fog switch (picture of a light beam with a rain cloud). Implies AFS, although it could just be that the car has the static reflectors only, and not actual AFS like my 2015 mini cooper.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Wonder how many of the interior updates can be installed on an '18-19 Atlas. The door inserts are nice, as is the red leather. 



ice4life said:


> Red leather
> New door insert design
> Wireless charging
> Possible afs- def front projectors
> ...


Looks like a black headliner - with all black trim (pillar, overhead console, etc).


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

First thing I thought of was if you could do a total front end swap. Hood, fenders, and all of the front items. Although with the standard Atlas not being so sleek it may look awful having those headlights and grille without the body to match.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

They really could have done something with that front camera.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> Non LED interior lights? Has VW NOT read this forum?!?! haha


So I just watched Redline Reviews' video and it looks like the interior lights are LED

https://youtu.be/Z5lTiB_j3CM?t=272


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

capclassicv2 said:


> So I just watched Redline Reviews' video and it looks like the interior lights are LED
> 
> https://youtu.be/Z5lTiB_j3CM?t=272


yeah in the cabin, but the cargo seems incandescent. Also, seems like the front turn signal are not LED. DeAuto better get on it


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Someone needs to go to the dealer and copy all adaptations and long coding to get the TJA and Dynamic Road Sign Info! Just saying


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

We shall name it the clit camera... It has a good purpose but damn it's weird looking if it's giant and sticking out like that.
It's still sexy 😉


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Someone needs to go to the dealer and copy all adaptations and long coding to get the TJA and Dynamic Road Sign Info! Just saying <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


 haha!!! Man, why didn't i think of that!


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

No 3rd row?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gbayle said:


> No 3rd row?


Did you completely miss the point of this version of the Atlas? :screwy:


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

gbayle said:


> No 3rd row?


No, lol the whole purpose is to complete with the 5-seater midsizers.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

gbayle said:


> No 3rd row?


Think of the Atlas is to the Q7 as the Atlas Cross-Sport is to the Q8.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh FFS, I’m drawn and attracted to this damn thing!! 

Only upset is them still using the old 3.6L engine. It’s about time we get a much newer engine that delivers excellent MPG and and something north of 350HP. 

Nonetheless I think I will walk into a VW dealer next Summer and find myself signing a lease (I don’t buy brand new lol) on what I see is a top of the line trim of SEL Premium R-Line which isn’t offered today on an Atlas. Hmm wow that’s even more exciting now lol. 

And yes, a top of the line trim would be a very close clone to the Audi Q8 today but hopefully at a big savings. If these guys start throwing $600-800/mo lease quotes at me next summer I’m gonna laugh and walk out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SuitUp007 said:


> ....Only upset is them still using the old 3.6L engine. It’s about time we get a much newer engine that delivers excellent MPG and and something north of 350HP.....


Amazing engine and their only V6 suitable for transverse placement.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

*3.6 not old*



SuitUp007 said:


> Oh FFS, I’m drawn and attracted to this damn thing!!
> 
> Only upset is them still using the old 3.6L engine. It’s about time we get a much newer engine that delivers excellent MPG and and something north of 350HP.
> 
> ...


The 3.6 liter engine is not old.
It has only been around 20 years, and it takes that long to get all the bugs out.
It is essentially a copy of an Alpha Romeo engine, and it about as good as engines can get.
You practically need a PhD to work on it.
It not only has 4 over head cams, but variable valve time and tapered, keyless sprockets, and aluminum block with water jackets.

If you want better mileage, then just blame the EPA and have it rechipped.
You not only can get 30% better mileage with more advanced timing, but about 10% more power as well.
But then you will not pass the stupid NOx limits testing.
Not that NOx has ever been shown to be harmful at all.

And by the way NEVER lease.
Leasing is the worst possible financial deal, where you pay only 20% less or so, but not only get zero resale, but they ding you for every scratch and stain.


----------



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

What’s with the tiny penis of a camera sticking out the front of the grill. Love the look of this but could they not have tucked it in a little better.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

kirk_augustin said:


> If you want better mileage, then just blame the EPA and have it rechipped.
> You not only can get 30% better mileage with more advanced timing, but about 10% more power as well.
> But then you will not pass the stupid NOx limits testing.
> Not that NOx has ever been shown to be harmful at all.


 Hopefully you are joking and we all missed the sarcasm font:

https://www.thoughtco.com/what-is-nitrogen-oxide-pollution-1204135


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

the canuck said:


> What’s with the* tiny penis* of a camera sticking out the front of the grill. Love the look of this but could they not have *tucked it in a little better*.


:laugh:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kirk_augustin said:


> ....It has only been around 20 years, and it takes that long to get all the bugs out. It is essentially a copy of an Alpha Romeo engine,....


Not true. I had a VR6 in 1985 and 2000. Both never had any issues, the 2000 one for 14 years.

Alfa Romeo has never made a narrow angle V6 (15 degree). There V6 was a 60 degree design, just like many others.


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

I think clit as someone said previously is a better descriptor.


----------



## FX_Hedge (Oct 19, 2019)

Definitely my next car (company car daily driver) in R Line SEL Premium. I don't care about front camera or fake exhaust vents at all...the overall design is fantastic.

Anyone have available colors info yet?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

FX_Hedge said:


> .... fake exhaust vents....


For decades folks whined about the exhaust tips getting black, now that VW fixed that, folks whine about that.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

The VW website says the V6 has "later availability". It implies the 2.0L is the only engine choice initially being offered. They had better offer it with 4Motion or it won't sell, otherwise, why not just buy a Tiguan. However, the pictures show a rear view with VR6 and 4Motion badging on it. It isn't clear yet what configurations they are offering.

The original Cross Sport concept vehicle was a 3.6L plug-in hybrid, which would have been really nice.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Pnvwfun said:


> The VW website says the V6 has "later availability". It implies the 2.0L is the only engine choice initially being offered. They had better offer it with 4Motion or it won't sell, otherwise, why not just buy a Tiguan. However, the pictures show a rear view with VR6 and 4Motion badging on it. It isn't clear yet what configurations they are offering.
> 
> The original Cross Sport concept vehicle was a 3.6L plug-in hybrid, which would have been really nice.


Plug-in Hybrid really nice but then again we’d be visiting sky high prices. Remember when the Hybrid Touareg sold from 2011-2015 and sales were horrible? That wasn’t even plug-in and it was ridiculously expensive at $69k MSRP. 

Sept thru November of 2020 VW dealers will have heavy promotions as they do every year and that’s when I’ll probably be in the market to shop for a lease bargain on top trim levels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Golf R engine with 4-Motion and this thing will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pnvwfun said:


> The VW website says the V6 has "later availability".....It isn't clear yet what configurations they are offering......


What isn't clear and why do you think that?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pnvwfun said:


> The VW website says the V6 has "later availability". It implies the 2.0L is the only engine choice initially being offered. They had better offer it with 4Motion or it won't sell, otherwise, why not just buy a Tiguan. However, the pictures show a rear view with VR6 and 4Motion badging on it.* It isn't clear yet what configurations they are offering.*


https://media.vw.com/releases/1215


> The Cross Sport will be available with two powertrains: a 276-horsepower V6 and a 235-hp four-cylinder turbocharged and direct-injection TSI® engine. *Both engines are mated to an eight-speed automatic transmission and are available with Volkswagen’s 4Motion® all-wheel-drive system.* The V6 is rated at 5,000 pounds for towing, when equipped with the V6 Towing package.


If you read the press release it is very clear there will be a 2.0T 4motion. This combo will also be available in the face-lifted full size Atlas for 2021.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> https://media.vw.com/releases/1215
> 
> 
> If you read the press release it is very clear there will be a 2.0T 4motion. *This combo will also be available in the face-lifted full size Atlas for 2021*.


So there was some truth to this article I posted before in one of the thread

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...el-drive&p=113749455&viewfull=1#post113749455

https://www.kbb.com/car-news/2018-vo...ew/2100005683/


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

It looks like the Cross Sport will arrive at dealers earlier than expected. VW Canada is now saying March availability.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

any pricing?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> any pricing?



Yes 




> 2020 Volkswagen Atlas Cross Sport Pricing:
> S 2.0T $30,454
> SE 2.0T $33,945
> SE Technology 2.0T $35,945
> ...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> Yes


Initially it looks like a big jump from SEL to SEL premium, but keep in mind SEL premium includes 4motion and it is optional on SEL and below. 

Strange R-Line is only top trim.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Initially it looks like a big jump from SEL to SEL premium, but keep in mind SEL premium includes 4motion and it is optional on SEL and below.
> 
> Strange R-Line is only top trim.


That pricing list above doesn't include all the trims btw. This takes into account that, plus adds 4mo vs fwd and includes destination. 













> VOLKSWAGEN ANNOUNCES PRICING FOR ALL-NEW 2020 ATLAS CROSS SPORT
> 
> Herndon, VA — Today, Volkswagen of America, Inc., announced that pricing for the new 2020 Atlas Cross Sport will start at $30,545 MSRP. Building on the popularity of the Atlas, the five-seater boasts ample interior space while featuring a bolder, more emotive design, advanced connectivity, and new driver-assistance features.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Initially it looks like a big jump from SEL to SEL premium, but keep in mind SEL premium includes 4motion and it is optional on SEL and below.
> 
> Strange R-Line is only top trim.


Maybe initially, article also says this: "Like the standard Atlas, the Cross Sport, which sacrifices a little bit of rear cargo space for a sleeker roofline, will come in S, SE, SE, SEL, and SEL Premium, with Technology packs available and R-Line trim offered on SE, SEL, and SEL Premium."


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Strange R-Line is only top trim.


At least it is available. In the Atlas, it wasn't available in the SEL prem trim due to the park steering assist sensor. Looks like they worked out that design for the cross sport or maybe they do not have park steering assist at all.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Veedubin02 said:


> Maybe initially, article also says this: "Like the standard Atlas, the Cross Sport, which sacrifices a little bit of rear cargo space for a sleeker roofline, will come in S, SE, SE, SEL, and SEL Premium, with Technology packs available and R-Line trim offered on SE, SEL, and SEL Premium."





TablaRasa said:


> At least it is available. In the Atlas, it wasn't available in the SEL prem trim due to the park steering assist sensor. Looks like they worked out that design for the cross sport or maybe they do not have park steering assist at all.


I posted above on this thread page about all the trims. There are R-Line trims for se tech, sel and selp

I expect the full size atlas refresh to follow suit.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I posted above on this thread page about all the trims. There are R-Line trims for se tech, sel and selp
> 
> I expect the full size atlas refresh to follow suit.


Totally missed I wasnt on the most recent page. My bad.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Have they announced colors yet?


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

Apparently they have. The new order guide now exists.

I’m slightly bummed. Just bought another 2019 SEL Premium this weekend in Fortana Red. I saw the color was removed from the 2020 palette, and I wanted a red metallic one (my wife has a Pacific Blue one). The cross sport gets a new red-red metallic, that is much closer to the red metallic that Mazda has - that is just amazing.

I still love my new Atlas, but I was balancing getting a 2019 with a discount versus waiting for the 2021 with a more red red. There is no guarantee that the new red will make it to the 3-row model, so I am happy with what I have now.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

They're already touring dealerships in bagged milk land.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pre-ordered the grey, black interior Executive + R-Line package (Expensive!! but much less than a Q8 ;-)) at my dealer in Vancouver Canada...will be here maybe in June?
I am coming from a 2014 Grand Cherokee Limited which I really like; the wifey will drive it when the Cross Sports shows for me...

I really don't like the fake chrome exhausts, delete them? Will the aftermarket offer some closed plastic trim pieces in body color?
I'm pretty sure I'll use black Plasti-Dip on this...
Also the wide chrome bar on the hatch I'd rather see it in body color or black but have to see...
I think they should have reduced the chrome a bit especially on the R-Line but that is just me, we all like something different...
The badges will have to go (I know what I am driving), makes washing easier...if at all should say VR6

Also just wondering the reverse camera is a fix install and not like on other VW's the large emblem pivoting and revealing the camera only when needed....? I am not sure but wish it would be a protected camera (winter... salt...)..what is it?
How about the dashboards vents, they have no dial on them to turn off the airflow? Interesting...





















Overall looking forward to that vehicle, engine not sure..should have been a 3.0T but I see they couldn't do too much, this needed to be cheap.... that's a real shame!


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

ice4life said:


> They're already touring dealerships in bagged milk land.


And they're already for sale










https://www.autotrader.ca/cars/volk...wcp=True&sts=New-Used&inMarket=advancedSearch


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> Also just wondering the reverse camera is a fix install and not like on other VW's the large emblem pivoting and revealing the camera only when needed....? I am not sure but wish it would be a protected camera (winter... salt...)..what is it?
> How about the dashboards vents, they have no dial on them to turn off the airflow? Interesting...


Dash vents can be turned on/off by moving them left to right. They cheaped out with the lack of dial. 

The backup can is fixed by the license plate.


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

Totally unrelated, but it looks like Canada gets a much better deal on these than their US counterparts. ACC, Sunroof, and 4 motion for a lower price than the SE with Tech / SEL. Interesting.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

manny3118 said:


> Totally unrelated, but it looks like Canada gets a much better deal on these than their US counterparts. ACC, Sunroof, and 4 motion for a lower price than the SE with Tech / SEL. Interesting.


Hey, we need the support, we are poor up North now that you are not paying much for Canadian oil, well, soon nobody needs our oil with everything going electric... 
But to be serious, I do not find the fully equipped Cross Sport with R-Line inexpensive ~ $CAD58K plus taxes....


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

manny3118 said:


> Totally unrelated, but it looks like Canada gets a much better deal on these than their US counterparts. ACC, Sunroof, and 4 motion for a lower price than the SE with Tech / SEL. Interesting.


Cars, especially German cars, are generally cheaper in Canada than the US.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hajduk said:


> And they're already for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That front license plate? Its very small?
Here in British Columbia we have a larger front plate which I don't like, wish one could simply use a sticker of sorts, ruins the front with the likely black
plastic holder....


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> Hajduk said:
> 
> 
> > And they're already for sale
> ...


It's in Quebec, no front plate required, the dealers often just stick their dealerships name on the front. Instead of keeping it clean as God and the designer intended.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

ice4life said:


> I posted above on this thread page about all the trims. There are R-Line trims for se tech, sel and selp
> 
> I expect the full size atlas refresh to follow suit.


That would be a whole year away for the 2021 MY


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

JBkr said:


> It's in Quebec, no front plate required, the dealers often just stick their dealerships name on the front. Instead of keeping it clean as God and the designer intended.



I am curious if I could get my vehicle (factory order) without the pre-drilled front license frame holder?? That would leave options open, have seen a Porsche Mayhem and it had no room for a license plate in front so there was no plate


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DCC said:


> That would be a whole year away for the 2021 MY


The refreshed 2021 full size is due in the states in May 2020. It has been discussed already. The 2020 atlas has a very limited run of about 8 weeks due to emissions re-testing backlog.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

tallguy09 said:


> JBkr said:
> 
> 
> > It's in Quebec, no front plate required, the dealers often just stick their dealerships name on the front. Instead of keeping it clean as God and the designer intended.
> ...


You should be able to. Just make it very clear to the dealer that if they install one or drill the holes you won't accept the vehicle. I had a dealer once put his stupid plate on the front of a vehicle I just bought and made him literally swap the front bumper cover from another vehicle. They were pissed but it was their fault.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

tallguy09 said:


> I am curious if I could get my vehicle (factory order) without the pre-drilled front license frame holder?? That would leave options open, have seen a Porsche Mayhem and it had no room for a license plate in front so there was no plate


The plate holders are put on by the dealer. So there is no reason they couldn't honour your request. I did that with my GTI.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hajduk said:


> The plate holders are put on by the dealer. So there is no reason they couldn't honour your request. I did that with my GTI.


but then I read about the fines... love to get a plate printed on film similar to what you get in Germany I believe, you can stick it on a flat surface and it looks much better/cleaner than all the plastic clutter and metal plate....


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tallguy09 said:


> but then I read about the fines... love to get a plate printed on film similar to what you get in Germany I believe, you can stick it on a flat surface and it looks much better/cleaner than all the plastic clutter and metal plate....


i think the laws depends from state to state. Just check your local laws if they allow it or not.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

ice4life said:


> The refreshed 2021 full size is due in the states in May 2020. It has been discussed already. The 2020 atlas has a very limited run of about 8 weeks due to emissions re-testing backlog.


I hope you are right about the refresh.
But I find it hard to understand why bother with 8 weeks of 2020 model year cars in the first place.
:screwy:


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

What I am curious to know in case there are potential Cross Sport buyers out there.

- Why are you considering this over a Jeep Grand Cherokee for example?

My main issue is the engine (3.6VR not innovative at all and bad fuel economy, smallish media center screen size (for a 2020/2021 model)...no heads up display...

We also have a 2014 Grand Cherokee and even the "old" Mercedes platform is great. Rear wheel drive based vs. transverse mounted engines and front bias with the Cross Sport, tons of engine options, U-Connect pretty good and likely >10" when the next generation comes out eventually...

Is it true that the Cross Sport comes with a regular and not with a AGM battery?

I considered Japanese/Korean and US alternatives but in the end I like the VW design, pretty simplistic and the wifey will have no trouble with it...
Since the Atlas is in production for a couple years now I would expect the Cross Sport initial quality, fit & finish to be OK, workers trained..
The front LED's (IQ Light/Hella LED Matrix) seems pretty good with cornering function, curious how this works compared to Xenon...
https://www.automotiveworld.com/news-releases/innovative-lighting-system-turns-night-day-hella-led-matrix-headlamps-new-vw-touareg/


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Too bad VW didn't redesign the rear seat to be a 40/20/40 split, like on the Tiguan.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

tallguy09 said:


> What I am curious to know in case there are potential Cross Sport buyers out there.
> 
> - Why are you considering this over a Jeep Grand Cherokee for example?
> 
> ...


I also have a Grand Cherokee and a Cross Sport is on my short list. Like you I like the styling of the Cross Sport but am also concerned about the engine power compared to the pentastar. My replacement is going to be something certified used right off lease in about 2-3 years so I'm watching the market now and I'm really interested in how far the Nautilus comes down in that time because that's where my eyes have been.

The next gen GC won't be on the market in time for my criteria and I wouldn't touch a first model year Chrysler. I don't need 3 rows and I'm separating from my spouse in a few months, who's taking the dog. All of this might be a moot point for me in 3 years and might just jump into a compact.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tallguy09 said:


> What I am curious to know in case there are potential Cross Sport buyers out there.
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue is the engine (3.6VR not innovative at all and bad fuel economy,


If I am not mistaken, the 2.0T in the cross sport is the same one for being used for the Atlas. And now that the 2.0T can come in AWD, APR has a tune available

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...imited-Powertrain-Warranty-for-the-Atlas-2-0T


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> Too bad VW didn't redesign the rear seat to be a 40/20/40 split, like on the Tiguan.


Interesting, this is not important for me personally, usually the seats are up and only sometimes when picking up stuff the seats get folded...1/3 and 2/3 are fine with me.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

capclassicv2 said:


> I also have a Grand Cherokee and a Cross Sport is on my short list. Like you I like the styling of the Cross Sport but am also concerned about the engine power compared to the pentastar. My replacement is going to be something certified used right off lease in about 2-3 years so I'm watching the market now and I'm really interested in how far the Nautilus comes down in that time because that's where my eyes have been.
> 
> The next gen GC won't be on the market in time for my criteria and I wouldn't touch a first model year Chrysler. I don't need 3 rows and I'm separating from my spouse in a few months, who's taking the dog. All of this might be a moot point for me in 3 years and might just jump into a compact.



Hmmm, lot of important changes for you beyond the 4 wheels I have to say so fingers crossed!
To be truethful, I am not too concerened about the 3.6l VR6 engine, it has been out forever...power should be OK, torque maybe not so much but my feeling is that basically all naturally aspirated 6cyl engines offer similar low end torque (not much....) and since I don't race these vehicles it should be just fine...
The Aisin 8 speed tranny vs. the ZF "inspired" 8 speed on the Grand Cherokee? Well, I truly hate the 8 speed on our Grand Cherokee, truly aweful software implementation. Rough shifting so the Aisin can only be better?
How about the 4motion system on the Cross Sport vs. the all wheel drive implementation on the Grand Cherokee? I have no clue but didn't read much about 4motion giving trouble either... 4motion seems like a nice package, usualy front wheels are driven and the rear spins freely....


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tallguy09 said:


> Hmmm, lot of important changes for you beyond the 4 wheels I have to say so fingers crossed!
> To be truethful, I am not too concerened about the 3.6l VR6 engine, it has been out forever...power should be OK, torque maybe not so much but my feeling is that basically all naturally aspirated 6cyl engines offer similar low end torque (not much....) and since I don't race these vehicles it should be just fine...


Ahh ok. you had posted that is was your main issue was the engine being not innovative and bad fuel economy, that's why I responded with the 2.0T as a possible option. Because if you are looking for fuel economy on the VR6, you will be disappointed. Having the 2.0T should have a better return in MPG and with the available tunes, can make up for the power and even add to the fuel economy.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Ahh ok. you had posted that is was your main issue was the engine being not innovative and bad fuel economy, that's why I responded with the 2.0T as a possible option. Because if you are looking for fuel economy on the VR6, you will be disappointed. Having the 2.0T should have a better return in MPG and with the available tunes, can make up for the power and even add to the fuel economy.


Good point! To be honest, not sure if the 2.0T is available in Canada with the Exec. Line and R-Line package? I pre-ordered the VR6...
We also have a 2009 Passat with the 2.0T, it has been reliable (timing chain), now 170,000Km without any real engine issue, having said that, I am not a real "lover" of the engine characteristics, you really need to spool up the turbo just a bit...while the displacement of the VR6 is always there if you know what I mean.
Having said that the turbo has the torque at much lower revs so it should be the better engine technically....
It's a business vehicle for me so the fuel consumption is not a real pain point, my intital statement is more about a missed opportunity, the VR6 is not a forward looking engine, some kind of torque assist (electric) would have been fantastic.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

tallguy09 said:


> Good point! To be honest, not sure if the 2.0T is available in Canada with the Exec. Line and R-Line package? I pre-ordered the VR6...


It doesn't look like it is.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tallguy09 said:


> Good point! To be honest, not sure if the 2.0T is available in Canada with the Exec. Line and R-Line package? I pre-ordered the VR6...
> We also have a 2009 Passat with the 2.0T, it has been reliable (timing chain), now 170,000Km without any real engine issue, having said that, I am not a real "lover" of the engine characteristics, you really need to spool up the turbo just a bit...while the displacement of the VR6 is always there if you know what I mean.
> Having said that the turbo has the torque at much lower revs so it should be the better engine technically....
> It's a business vehicle for me so the fuel consumption is not a real pain point, my intital statement is more about a missed opportunity, the VR6 is not a forward looking engine, some kind of torque assist (electric) would have been fantastic.


ahh got you! I understand regarding the VR6, my R32, Passat, and wife's Atlas has it . I have a soft spot with VR6s haha. If they can only come out with an FI one, now that would be superb!


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> ahh got you! I understand regarding the VR6, my R32, Passat, and wife's Atlas has it . I have a soft spot with VR6s haha. If they can only come out with an FI one, now that would be superb!


I was reading up on the VR6 history, interesting for sure! FI? Fuel Injection?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tallguy09 said:


> I was reading up on the VR6 history, interesting for sure! FI? Fuel Injection?


Forced Induction, Turbo. Sorry hehe but there are rumors currently of a VR6-T. Materializing one is another story.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Forced Induction, Turbo. Sorry hehe but there are rumors currently of a VR6-T. Materializing one is another story.


Got it. I don't think it will happen, we are not in Germany  
We are not willing paying for VW touching Audi...hence no more Touareg or EU Passat, they are nice but simply way expensive, right?
And now no Turbo Diesel's anymore either, its a shame because those engines would work perfecty (small fuel tank)...
VW North America will not risk losing sales to KIA or Hyundai (already happening) so the package needs to scream value and the old engines help with that, almost
zero R&D money spent on them? 

When I see the Audi Q8 I am not even sure I want that cockpit, its overkill so in a way that approach works for me, our roads in Canada are not the Autobahn, not even close 

That Cross Sport better be good and reliable...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tallguy09 said:


> That Cross Sport better be good and reliable...


Only time will tell but hopefully VW learned from the shortcomings of the early builds (even to a degree the later builds) of the Atlas.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Only time will tell but hopefully VW learned from the shortcomings of the early builds (even to a degree the later builds) of the Atlas.


I sure hope so, they have been in Chattanooga for a while now so the plant quality should always move ahead...

* July 15, 2014: VW announces $900 million expansion to build a seven-seat SUV in Chattanooga; plans to hire 2,000 more workers
* December 2015: VW skilled trades employees at plant vote 108 to 44 to designate UAW Local 42 as bargaining representative; VW refuses to come to bargaining table
* December 2016: Atlas SUV production starts
* May 2017: Atlas sales begin
* March 2018: VW to produce new five-seat offshoot of Atlas; invest $340 million in plant

source: https://www.timesfreepress.com/news...tanooghits-10-yearsgermautomaker-said/475001/


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Forced Induction, Turbo. Sorry hehe but there are rumors currently of a VR6-T. Materializing one is another story.
> ...


The 2.5TSI VR6 already exists, in the Chinese version of the Atlas, unfortunately, we don't get it here. They are probably using China to test the reliability before spreading the new VR6 turbo around, and to keep the cost down here.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JBkr said:


> The 2.5TSI VR6 already exists, in the Chinese version of the Atlas, unfortunately, we don't get it here. They are probably using China to test the reliability before spreading the new VR6 turbo around, and to keep the cost down here.


Yes, that is true and aware of that. I guess should have been specific. I was referring to the rumored 3.6 Vr6-T


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Spotted an Atlas Cross Sport in the wild while in Chattanooga*

VW was hosting an event next my hotel and someone brought a new Atlas Cross Sport to show off fresh off the line.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*As seen in the wilds of downtown Chattanooga...*

Happened across an Atlas Cross Sport SEL parked next to me when visiting Chattanooga this week...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Superchud said:


> VW was hosting an event next my hotel and someone brought a new Atlas Cross Sport to show off fresh off the line.


Yeah it was posted before that they are out and a bunch of Canadian dealers have a picture of them for sale already. That one you took a picture of, do you know the trim? Seems to have different wheels than what has been posted here. 

Here is an example from one of the CA dealers in that "Pure Gray" color










https://ca.cargurus.com/Cars/new/se...Helper.selectedEntity=d2995#listing=263675362


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Yeah it was posted before that they are out and a bunch of Canadian dealers have a picture of them for sale already. That one you took a picture of, do you know the trim? Seems to have different wheels than what has been posted here.
> 
> Here is an example from one of the CA dealers in that "Pure Gray" color
> 
> ...


The back was badged as an SEL. I peeked in the window and it looked like Leather Seats and for sure had the Digital Cockpit present.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Superchud said:


> The back was badged as an SEL. I peeked in the window and it looked like Leather Seats and for sure had the Digital Cockpit present.


SEL has leatherette per the order guide; Those canadian ones are the equivalent of our SE, so nice spot of the SEL! SEL Premium (regular and R-Line) were shown during the debut.

https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinsp...er-Guide-for-CW03-2020-Atlas-Cross-Sport.pdfp


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Superchud said:


> The back was badged as an SEL. I peeked in the window and it looked like Leather Seats and for sure had the Digital Cockpit present.


Which digital screen did it have the older or the new version. I like the options in the new screen but dislike the smaller size. It just doesn’t look right in the space it is set in. Large opening with a wide frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Which digital screen did it have the older or the new version. I like the options in the new screen but dislike the smaller size. It just doesn’t look right in the space it is set in. Large opening with a wide frame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They no longer make the larger 12" display for 2020. The Arteon, Jetta/GLI, Tiguan, Atlas/Cross all have the 10" system now. And the Golf/GTI and Passat do not offer any cockpit in the US for 2020.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> They no longer make the larger 12" display for 2020. The Arteon, Jetta/GLI, Tiguan, Atlas/Cross all have the 10" system now. And the Golf/GTI and Passat do not offer any cockpit in the US for 2020.


Even the Arteon! I saw a 2020 SEL R line and had it. Must be the last batch use of the larger screen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Even the Arteon! I saw a 2020 SEL R line and had it. Must be the last batch use of the larger screen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are no 2020 Arteons in NA yet, so you must have seen a 2019- But to show you, here is a 2020 EU version with the smaller 10" cockpit (like all 2020s):


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Pitch I am going there again tomorrow. To get the exact info about the software update numbers. I only saw 3 of them if the front but they might have more in their back lot. I will look up the year model on them. I for sure did not look at that. Just was very impressed with the way it looked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Media System...*

Its a shame that the Cross Sport will come with the MIB 2 (Modular infotainment platform), while in Europe the MIB 3 is out.
I want at least 9.2", better 10 or 12" screen and not 8"  Also wireless car-play would be nice, oh well.....


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> Its a shame that the Cross Sport will come with the MIB 2 (Modular infotainment platform), while in Europe the MIB 3 is out.
> I want at least 9.2", better 10 or 12" screen and not 8"  Also wireless car-play would be nice, oh well.....


The euro version has now knobs and unfortunately here in the USA the press seem to dislike me such and that sadly causes us to be behind the times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tallguy09 said:


> Its a shame that the Cross Sport will come with the MIB 2 (Modular infotainment platform), while in Europe the MIB 3 is out.
> I want at least 9.2", better 10 or 12" screen and not 8"  Also wireless car-play would be nice, oh well.....


I guess you don't mind losing the ergonomic nature of knobs for basic controls (ie volume and tuning), in exchange for more screen space










When Honda tried the infotainment system without knobs, they got skewered for it, and answered with infotainment with control knobs on subsequent model redesigns.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> I guess you don't mind losing the ergonomic nature of knobs for basic controls (ie volume and tuning), in exchange for more screen space


The auto press media has been
Blasting the automakers that do not have such. Unfortunately it seems that they think they know what we all want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hfqkhal said:


> The auto press media has been
> Blasting the automakers that do not have such. Unfortunately it seems that they think they know what we all want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever used an aftermarket head unit that removed the knob for smaller buttons and more screen space?

Some controls are just more intuitive to use with a knob.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Have you ever used an aftermarket head unit that removed the knob for smaller buttons and more screen space?
> 
> Some controls are just more intuitive to use with a knob.


Yes i have. In my Atlas I use the steering controls more than the knobs. Personally I don’t mind them and don’t see the difference it would make. VW would need to even make larger and give more combined view options as for sure that Atlas can accommodate such


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

No question, the system needs intuitive volume and tuning knobs, I'd not buy a vehicle without that, the new Golf 8 is truly aweful in that regard if you ask me, even the rotary light knob on the left and the sunroof controls are now touchscreen, forget that! 

Our current Grand Cherokee does this really well, U-Connect I really like, super intuitive operation, no guesswork...
Uconnect 5 is what I want in the Cross-Sport...

https://www.motor1.com/news/395042/uconnect5-update-faster-wireless-connection/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> I guess you don't mind losing the ergonomic nature of knobs for basic controls (ie volume and tuning), in exchange for more screen space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With this discover pro system (pictured) you get gesture control so you can control knob functions with a flick of your wrist. It's pretty cool and functional actually.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

The reason automakers keep putting in knobs is because ergonomically a knob works best. Touchscreen controls for volume or fan speed are terrible. You only need to turn one of those up or down significantly and you'll see why a knob works best. You don't want to tap a touchscreen 45 times to turn the volume down. A dial/knob can do it in a second. I use the steering wheel controls constantly....but when I need to change something in a hurry I reach for the knob.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> The reason automakers keep putting in knobs is because ergonomically a knob works best. Touchscreen controls for volume or fan speed are terrible. You only need to turn one of those up or down significantly and you'll see why a knob works best. *You don't want to tap a touchscreen 45 times to turn the volume down*. A dial/knob can do it in a second. I use the steering wheel controls constantly....but when I need to change something in a hurry I reach for the knob.


Press and hold....


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Veedubin02 said:


> Press and hold....


Sorry, it's just not the same. It's not as fast and it is not as easy. Especially with a touchscreen....you have to located the right spot to press which means looking at the screen. A knob you can operate without looking. Buttons you can feel, but they are still slower to operate. This isn't a matter of personal preference, it's about ergonomics and usability.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> Sorry, it's just not the same. It's not as fast and it is not as easy. Especially with a touchscreen....you have to located the right spot to press which means looking at the screen. A knob you can operate without looking. Buttons you can feel, but they are still slower to operate. This isn't a matter of personal preference, it's about ergonomics and usability.


I don't agree, it is a matter of personal preference. Ergonomics and usability are subjective otherwise there would be science backing it and every Auto OEM would have the same interior lay out. I am sure one of the reasons we have chosen VWs is because of the ergonomics in in the interior working more to our liking than in another vehicle. Personally I don't see any issue with a button (seeing as how I predominantly use my steering wheel controls) and since I have to glance at the touchscreen for android auto its really not adding much to locate a volume button and go back to eyes on road while I hold it down or tap it.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Tim K said:


> The reason automakers keep putting in knobs is because ergonomically a knob works best. Touchscreen controls for volume or fan speed are terrible. You only need to turn one of those up or down significantly and you'll see why a knob works best. You don't want to tap a touchscreen 45 times to turn the volume down. A dial/knob can do it in a second. I use the steering wheel controls constantly....but when I need to change something in a hurry I reach for the knob.


Agree 100% with you.
Its similar with analog vs .digital watches, at least for me, I look at my watch and I see what is going on, with digital there is always a bit of a "translation" required to figure out what time it really is...

Just give me my knobs, some things can't be improved...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This was on the accessory site kind of leaked in there. Shows the cross bars and front deflector on a cross sport sel premium


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Veedubin02 said:


> I don't agree, it is a matter of personal preference. Ergonomics and usability are subjective otherwise there would be science backing it and every Auto OEM would have the same interior lay out. I am sure one of the reasons we have chosen VWs is because of the ergonomics in in the interior working more to our liking than in another vehicle. Personally I don't see any issue with a button (seeing as how I predominantly use my steering wheel controls) and since I have to glance at the touchscreen for android auto its really not adding much to locate a volume button and go back to eyes on road while I hold it down or tap it.


People had complained enough about the Honda Pilot that Honda went back to having a volume knob.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ice4life said:


> This was on the accessory site kind of leaked in there. Shows the cross bars and front deflector on a cross sport sel premium


Theses deflectors? I don't like them, who are these things for? Same with mudflaps, no thank you


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Veedubin02 said:


> I don't agree, it is a matter of personal preference. Ergonomics and usability are subjective otherwise there would be science backing it and every Auto OEM would have the same interior lay out. I am sure one of the reasons we have chosen VWs is because of the ergonomics in in the interior working more to our liking than in another vehicle. Personally I don't see any issue with a button (seeing as how I predominantly use my steering wheel controls) and since I have to glance at the touchscreen for android auto its really not adding much to locate a volume button and go back to eyes on road while I hold it down or tap it.


Well, there may not be any scientific studies out there.... But there is a reason that almost every car in the world has knobs for volume. And not just cars. Knobs are everywhere because they work so well and are so easily identified and used simply by touch. 

You may not prefer knobs, but it is pretty clear that many many people do, and mfgs are giving people what they want. There's always the Apple argument that people don't know what they want....but companies have tried to take it away and people revolted.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> Theses deflectors? I don't like them, who are these things for? Same with mudflaps, no thank you


They're ugly and I hate them too- but for long road trips they protect your hood paint by taking the bug debris.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> Well, there may not be any scientific studies out there.... But there is a reason that almost every car in the world has knobs for volume. And not just cars. Knobs are everywhere because they work so well and are so easily identified and used simply by touch.
> 
> You may not prefer knobs, but it is pretty clear that many many people do, and mfgs are giving people what they want. There's always the Apple argument that people don't know what they want....but companies have tried to take it away and people revolted.


I don't disagree that most seem to prefer knobs, or just don't like change. The response was to your statement that ergonomics are not a matter of preference which they 100% are. More people prefer knobs because the feel it works better for them ergonomically. VW and Audi (I'm sure they all do) have teams to work on ergonomics so they reach a balance that will feel right to a larger population.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Volkswagen Car-Net*

Something else.
I was told that *Car-Net *will also be available for the Cross Sport in *Canada *but there has been no official announcement....something coming over the next months...

Lets put it that way. I am not buying a >60K $CAD vehicle in 2020 that is literally "dummer" than my Swiss Espresso maker.... (in terms of being online)...
Am I stupid or what?
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/volkswagen-car-net/id1481486650


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> Something else.
> I was told that Car-Net will also be available for the Cross Sport in Canada but there has been no official announcement....something coming over the next months...
> 
> Lets put it that way. I am not buying a >60K $CAD vehicle in 2020 that is literally "dummer" than my Swiss Espresso maker.... (in terms of being online)...
> ...


Are you saying car net was never available in Canada? The 2020 models will have the capability of being remote started from the app. This is Car Net 2.0. Prior years had the dumbed down version for $120 a year (this is what paid) it is not bad to keep especially for the safety in case of an emergency. I mostly use the app send the address to the car for Nav purposes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Hfqkhal said:


> Are you saying car net was never available in Canada?


That's correct


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hajduk said:


> That's correct


...its insane...I get it, VW having trouble getting enough help with software development....but since the KIA Telluride has this feature (App) in Canada...maybe I should wait for the new Grand Cherokee next year? but then there is no U-Connect App either in Canada I think?
Likely to do with our crazy regulated telecom sector here?
Its a surprise we even have newspapers in Canada!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I can't fathom paying for Car Net considering what it offers....I guess maybe when my kids are driving age I could see some value in that aspect...but for basically remote start $200 a yr is steep.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> I can't fathom paying for Car Net considering what it offers....I guess maybe when my kids are driving age I could see some value in that aspect...but for basically remote start $200 a yr is steep.


Agreed, had it on my Jetta and never used it other than randomly locking it or the one time I lost the car in an airport parking lot.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Veedubin02 said:


> Agreed, had it on my Jetta and never used it other than randomly locking it or the one time I lost the car in an airport parking lot.


...there is more to it...but of course depends who you are and who you ask, what you want in a car. I am not talking Tesla here but it is what it is for me...

*Cnet: VW Car-Net's massive updates include 5 free years of remote access.* All this is United States of America only, of course 

Solid core services
At the heart of Car-Net 2.0 is its mobile app, which is where most people will interact with the service. Like before, it'll let you lock and unlock the car, flash the lights, honk the horn and even start the vehicle. An update to the app's back-end reduces the time it takes to complete these tasks from 15-ish seconds to about 5. It will also work in conjunction with both Siri and Amazon Alexa in the near future, letting you start your car in the morning with a quick shout at your Echo Dot.

Car-Net's new app also includes vehicle health reports, a feature from the previous Car-Net that sends diagnostic information to an owner's email address once a month. It also lets people schedule dealer visits if the dealer supports online booking. There's a whole section of Car-Net devoted to teen drivers, also a holdover from Car-Net 1.0, that lets owners set speed and geofence alerts to keep young drivers in line.

There are some other new functions available, too. DriveView is like those vehicle monitors that insurance companies offer, albeit without a separate dongle. The idea is that if your driving is consistently good and safe, that data can be used to prove your worth to insurance companies, which will presumably lower your rates. Those with security concerns will be happy to learn that this is opt-in only and data is not captured if you opt out.

Later this year, Car-Net will also launch a smartwatch app. Available for both Apple Watch and Android Wear, this new integration will offer many of the same benefits as the big-boy app without the need to pull out a phone.

Car-Net 2.0 will incur a charge after those five years are up, but VW hasn't finalized pricing yet.

Additional services for a price
Everything mentioned in the previous section is part of Car-Net's complimentary five-year service. However, if you're looking for a bit more peace of mind, there's a $99-per-year Safe & Secure package that adds a few more features.

Hitting the i-Call button will bring up Information Assistance, which lets the driver talk to a Car-Net agent to find out more information about the account or have point-of-interest information beamed directly to the head unit. Hitting the SOS button will also connect to an agent, at which point the agent can direct emergency services to the vehicle or reach out to a person's emergency contact, so long as a cellular connection can be established.

Safe & Secure also automatically notifies agents when the vehicle has been in a crash. If the alarm gets triggered at any point, it'll send a notification to the owner's phone. If, heaven forbid, the vehicle is stolen, Safe & Secure can also be used to track the vehicle and provide information to law enforcement.

Wi-Fi hotspot with a twist
One of the cleverest bits of the Car-Net 2.0 update is its 4G LTE Wi-Fi hotspot. That might not seem all that exciting, because tons of automakers offer this now and VW only allows four devices to connect simultaneously, but there's one important twist.

While every other automaker pretty much requires you to stick with a certain cellular provider that it's inked a deal with, Volkswagen wants to open things up. It says it will allow owners to pick their provider and connect that to the vehicle, whether it's part of an existing account or something standalone. It'll start with Verizon Wireless in 2019, expanding to include T-Mobile in 2020, with other providers to follow after that.

Looking to the future
Car-Net is only getting started. While this is a pretty massive overhaul, the company has more in store. The underlying connected-car architecture in these vehicles could be used for a variety of other purposes. Details are scant for now, but Volkswagen mentioned using this system for in-car parcel delivery during work hours, in addition to a peer-to-peer car-sharing network that can permit vehicle access using an app. Now that its vehicles have a strong connection to the internet, the sky's the limit for VW's telematics.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

Tim K said:


> The reason automakers keep putting in knobs is because ergonomically a knob works best. Touchscreen controls for volume or fan speed are terrible. You only need to turn one of those up or down significantly and you'll see why a knob works best. You don't want to tap a touchscreen 45 times to turn the volume down. A dial/knob can do it in a second. I use the steering wheel controls constantly....but when I need to change something in a hurry I reach for the knob.


Agreed, silly enough but this was one reason I didn't like the pilot when I was test driving. Some things you just don't need to mess with. The steering wheel is another.

edit. Regarding this cross sport model, I'm sure this car will find some market. I personally use the cargo space in my atlas all the time for stuff that would not fit in this car. If I was going to buy a VW with less trunk space, I'd get a sportwagen, which are awesome.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

tallguy09 said:


> Likely to do with our crazy regulated telecom sector here?


I doubt it considering other automakers offer it here. I think its just VWOC trying to save a few $$.

VWOC will have to have it once the MK8 Golf arrives since OTA updates are an important part of that car.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

5 yrs for free is a far different value proposition than $199/yr. Again, different people have different needs, but aside from those monitoring a teen driver, I can't see the value being close to that price point. Even with a teen driver....I am pretty sure there are cell phone apps for geofencing and speed tracking your child if you so desire....and they aren't just limited to one car. The bottom line to me is, remote start/unlock and being able to set service reminders and schedule appointments are NOT worth close to that price. Both of the service features can be accomplished for free with about the same level of convenience.

Honestly, $10 a month tops and that's if I had a teen driver.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Tim K said:


> 5 yrs for free is a far different value proposition than $199/yr. Again, different people have different needs, but aside from those monitoring a teen driver, I can't see the value being close to that price point. Even with a teen driver....I am pretty sure there are cell phone apps for geofencing and speed tracking your child if you so desire....and they aren't just limited to one car. The bottom line to me is, remote start/unlock and being able to set service reminders and schedule appointments are NOT worth close to that price. Both of the service features can be accomplished for free with about the same level of convenience.
> 
> Honestly, $10 a month tops and that's if I had a teen driver.


....just my personal opinion. If KIA offers UVO 5 years for free so should VW and that is how I read that announcement, 5 years free?
To me connectivity is not just about convenience but also about safety...
Check out KIA UVO, not sure how well its implemented though, I read about a lot of complaints....

kia.ca/uvo

*Find My Car*
In case you forget where you parked your car, you can use Find My Car to identify your vehicle’s location.

*Remote Services*
Remote start/stop, remote door lock/unlock, and remote horn/light features can be controlled remotely from your smart device.

*Automatic Collision Notification*
The system sends a signal identifying your location to emergency service providers. An SOS and Roadside Assistance notifications are also included.

*Vehicle Management*
Monitor your vehicle’s state of health from your smart device using the auto notification, on-demand diagnostics, maintenance alert and monthly vehicle report functions.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

tallguy09 said:


> ....just my personal opinion. If KIA offers UVO 5 years for free so should VW and that is how I read that announcement, 5 years free?
> To me connectivity is not just about convenience but also about safety...
> Check out KIA UVO, not sure how well its implemented though, I read about a lot of complaints....
> 
> ...


VW's "free plan" doesn't include their safety features. That's $99/yr extra. The free services (remote start / unlock / service / geofencing etc) will come with 2020+ vehicles. 
2014-2019 vehicles can get Car-net for $17.99/mo or $199/yr which includes the safety features. 

Basically, if you buy a new 2020+ vehicle you are getting the basic Carnet Features free but have to pay $99 for the safety features.
If you have an older model, you can pay $199 and get all of the features.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Tim K said:


> VW's "free plan" doesn't include their safety features. That's $99/yr extra. The free services (remote start / unlock / service / geofencing etc) will come with 2020+ vehicles.
> 2014-2019 vehicles can get Car-net for $17.99/mo or $199/yr which includes the safety features.
> 
> Basically, if you buy a new 2020+ vehicle you are getting the basic Carnet Features free but have to pay $99 for the safety features.
> If you have an older model, you can pay $199 and get all of the features.


You are refering to USA, right? My hope/expectation is that it will be available to us up North as well (Canada).....
~$99/yr extra, that would be OK for me, business use...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> Basically, if you buy a new 2020+ vehicle you are getting the basic Carnet Features free but have to pay $99 for the safety features.
> If you have an older model, you can pay $199 and get all of the features.


but minus the remote start for the older model right?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> but minus the remote start for the older model right?


Yeah that is 2020 on only since it requires the 4g module. 2014-2019 have a 3g module.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Veedubin02 said:


> Agreed, had it on my Jetta and never used it other than randomly locking it or the one time I lost the car in an airport parking lot.


I use it a ton to send destinations to the nav since it uses google maps for POIS rather than the stupid embedded nav db. Since it sends as coordinates, it is always more accurate using the app.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

here's an se tech


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Interior completey Old / outdated or actually simple and modern / user friendly??*

That would be my first new vehicle where the dashboards vents can't be closed using a slider....
Personally I am OK with the looks and simplicity, full digital cluster....but that "stupid" tray on top, I really don't need it, have OCD and would never put anything in that tray....
Also, how long before blind covers will be available for the fake exhausts....










*vs KIA Telludride:
*


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> That would be my first new vehicle where the dashboards vents can't be closed using a slider....


I mean you close them by pushing them all the way to the left. Not like you lose any functionality.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I mean you close them by pushing them all the way to the left. Not like you lose any functionality.


Agree. Honestly those have not been touched since I initially set them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ice4life said:


> I mean you close them by pushing them all the way to the left. Not like you lose any functionality.


Its the wife, she closes them, I re-open them...she doesn't like the airflow....maybe its a good thing they are not there?


----------



## ChicagoT5 (May 11, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Too bad VW didn't redesign the rear seat to be a 40/20/40 split, like on the Tiguan.


+1. 

This might seem like a minor detail, but for me, this might be a deal breaker for me as I search for a replacement for my aging Touareg.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ChicagoT5 said:


> +1.
> 
> This might seem like a minor detail, but for me, this might be a deal breaker for me as I search for a replacement for my aging Touareg.


Just curious, what other 5-seater comes with a 40/20/40 split?


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

*Atlas Cross Sport*

Noticed that the Canadian website allows you to build the 3 trim levels.
Note that there are significant limitations in terms of options.
For example, you can’t get leather interior and the 4 cyl motor.
unfortunate....


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Does anybody know if the cross sport or the refreshed atlas will come with full LED lights front and rear?
Having incandescent turn signal or backup lights just seem incomplete imo

Thanks in advance


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tallguy09 said:


> Just curious, what other 5-seater comes with a 40/20/40 split?


BMW X1, X3, X5, and X7 (even the 7-passenger SUV with 2nd row bench seats).


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Haven't seen any full specs yet, but they say that it's available with LED headlights and comes with LED taillights. They don't specify if rear turns and reverse lights are included. But at least those are easy to swap in LED bulbs.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> Haven't seen any full specs yet, but they say that it's available with LED headlights and comes with LED taillights. They don't specify if rear turns and reverse lights are included. But at least those are easy to swap in LED bulbs.


I'm fairly certain they are full led tails like on the jetta/passat with separate amber led signals.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

I am mainly interested in the front lights. Our vehicles right now have bi-xenon. OK but for sure don't last forever, had to change after 3 to 5 years.
Atlas now has that Hella made IQ-Light (Matrix LED), much better than standard LED I think because it can reduce light output selectively based on oncommingtrafic etc...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> I am mainly interested in the front lights. Our vehicles right now have bi-xenon. OK but for sure don't last forever, had to change after 3 to 5 years.
> Atlas now has that Hella made IQ-Light (Matrix LED), much better than standard LED I think because it can reduce light output selectively based on oncommingtrafic etc...


It doesn't have matrix lighting. They call it IQ light for branding, but it is not the same IQ light as the Touareg. It is a US specific system.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Woj said:


> Noticed that the Canadian website allows you to build the 3 trim levels.
> Note that there are significant limitations in terms of options.
> For example, you can’t get leather interior and the 4 cyl motor.
> unfortunate....


There's an active thread for the cross sport here

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...e-New-2020-Volkswagen-Atlas-Cross-Sport/page6


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> It doesn't have matrix lighting. They call it IQ light for branding, but it is not the same IQ light as the Touareg. It is a US specific system.


Yeah i think the Matrix lighting is still not approve here in the US based on the archaic laws we have. that is ashamed


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Yeah i think the Matrix lighting is still not approve here in the US based on the archaic laws we have. that is ashamed


Matrix lighting is allowed in Canada now for 2020. Maybe Canadian models will get it and US models won’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> Matrix lighting is allowed in Canada now for 2020. Maybe Canadian models will get it and US models won’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, I highly doubt it, and that would be a shame and I am almost sure it is....VW Canada (market the size of California) getting their 
own LED's? I dont sink so, LOL
Now reading about Hyunday/KIA Lane Keep Assist being the "benchmark"...
What actually makes the Atlas stand out? Don't get me wrong, I am German, somewhat attached to VW but my "loyality" only goes so far...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> To be honest, I highly doubt it, and that would be a shame and I am almost sure it is....VW Canada (market the size of California) getting their
> own LED's? I dont sink so, LOL
> Now reading about Hyunday/KIA Lane Keep Assist being the "benchmark"...
> What actually makes the Atlas stand out? Don't get me wrong, I am German, somewhat attached to VW but my "loyality" only goes so far...


If anything it would just be a programming change. So it wouldn't be two sets of headlights and technically is possible. But I just don't think this level vehicle is going to have matrix lighting. I think they are just whoring out the IQ light name.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ice4life said:


> If anything it would just be a programming change. So it wouldn't be two sets of headlights and technically is possible. But I just don't think this level vehicle is going to have matrix lighting. I think they are just whoring out the IQ light name.


Interesing, didn't think about that, however, the Atlas "IQ-Light" is USA model specific, cheap, for us poor folks not appreciating European technology 
I'd say to save cost VW had Hella make a simple LED light assembly?
For sure VW marketing would have mentioned Matrix LED somewhere but I did not see it....
Well, but then its just a headlight, likely just fine as is


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

What’s the deal here - when do we get this Fastback family truckster?

What chassis platform is this on and vehicles shared with ?

Sorry so out of loop but thanks in advance !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

These were at Chicago- They look like spektrum colors, but the order guide doesn't have them which is strange.


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

MPG estimates are out:

*2.0T FWD*
22 combined / 21 city 24 highway

*2.0T AWD*
20 combined / 18 city 23 highway

*3.6 V6 FWD*
19 combined / 17 city 22 highway

*3.6 V6 AWD*
19 combined / 16 city 22 highway


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*What other make/models are you considering?*

Just curious what others are cross shopping?
To be honest in my case not wanting a Korean/Japanese brand I didn't see too many options to the Cross Sport.
Grand Cherokee WK2 we have and don't want to wait for the WL to come out....


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> Just curious what others are cross shopping?
> To be honest in my case not wanting a Korean/Japanese brand I didn't see too many options to the Cross Sport.
> Grand Cherokee WK2 we have and don't want to wait for the WL to come out....


Discounting the country of origin then not much is out there. For me my Atlas has been great and not having any issues. One issue I had recently got resolved with an ECU update. I love my Atlas and wouldn’t want any other. It is on lease and now talking to dealer about the outright purchase option. Most likely later this year will probably lease the 2021 too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

ice4life said:


> These were at Chicago- They look like spektrum colors, but the order guide doesn't have them which is strange.


I think some of the Cross Sports were wrapped in the different colors.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

the canuck said:


> I think some of the Cross Sports were wrapped in the different colors.


That was my thought, but those just don't look wrapped to me. Looks like magma orange and cliff green.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*CANADA. Any news on first customer deliveries? Executive Line + R-Line package...*

Just curious, dealer said around June....this is Canada.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

tallguy09 said:


> Just curious, dealer said around June....this is Canada.


It's March. But some dealers already have a small amount in stock right now


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

ice4life said:


> That was my thought, but those just don't look wrapped to me. Looks like magma orange and cliff green.


'looks like the 1970s all over again, color-wise.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hajduk said:


> It's March. But some dealers already have a small amount in stock right now


And that is Exec. Line with R-Line package? 
I am aware of the dealers all having received one, been in one in January... but that wasn't Exec. Line.....


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

tallguy09 said:


> And that is Exec. Line with R-Line package?
> I am aware of the dealers all having received one, been in one in January... but that wasn't Exec. Line.....


Pfaff is showing 5 in stock. But they are all Comfortlines.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hajduk said:


> Pfaff is showing 5 in stock. But they are all Comfortlines.


Well OK, so far I am still thinking June for the 6cyl. Exec + R-Line. black interior, pure grey 4me...in Canada these choices are simple because hardly anything to chose from, LOL


----------



## cometguy (Jul 29, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> Just curious what others are cross shopping?
> To be honest in my case not wanting a Korean/Japanese brand I didn't see too many options to the Cross Sport.
> Grand Cherokee WK2 we have and don't want to wait for the WL to come out....


I'm cross-shopping, but I'd been counting on VW bringing the Cross Sport PHEV to the US, and they're not. And now the Touareg is coming out in PHEV form in Europe, but again not coming to the US. So another sales loss for VW... I hope you're listening, VW...

I like the looks of the new Cross Sport and Touareg a lot. The one big flaw that disturbs me on the exterior of the Cross Sport is those dreadful dreadful exhaust-pipe frames; what the hell were the designers thinking?! Why is an automaker that's going quickly toward electrification trying to glorify the exhaust pipes in ths manner? Makes zero sense. Nix the chrome, and just curve the tail pipes discretely toward the side under the bumper, like most car makers used to always do, even for those with V8 engines. This obsession with highlighting exhaust pipes (the buttholes of cars) in the last 5-10 years is just mind-boggling stupid; I can sort of see prominently showing off quad exhaust pipes, maybe, in a Ferrari GTC4Lusso with a V12 engine, but to show off even dual exhaust pipes in a VW?!?! ...nope...


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

cometguy said:


> The one big flaw that disturbs me on the exterior of the Cross Sport is those dreadful dreadful exhaust-pipe frames; what the hell were the designers thinking?!


Good thing you can't see them from the drivers seat


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

cometguy said:


> I'm cross-shopping, but I'd been counting on VW bringing the Cross Sport PHEV to the US, and they're not. And now the Touareg is coming out in PHEV form in Europe, but again not coming to the US. So another sales loss for VW... I hope you're listening, VW...
> 
> I like the looks of the new Cross Sport and Touareg a lot. The one big flaw that disturbs me on the exterior of the Cross Sport is those dreadful dreadful exhaust-pipe frames; what the hell were the designers thinking?! Why is an automaker that's going quickly toward electrification trying to glorify the exhaust pipes in ths manner? Makes zero sense. Nix the chrome, and just curve the tail pipes discretely toward the side under the bumper, like most car makers used to always do, even for those with V8 engines. This obsession with highlighting exhaust pipes (the buttholes of cars) in the last 5-10 years is just mind-boggling stupid; I can sort of see prominently showing off quad exhaust pipes, maybe, in a Ferrari GTC4Lusso with a V12 engine, but to show off even dual exhaust pipes in a VW?!?! ...nope...


I read that there are third party companies offering fake exhaust covers for some Audi models but not sure....almost sure you will soon get them for the Atlas as well as long as there is nothing hidden inside, sensors?
Some people like that fake chrome stuff but not me so at least I will "paint" the chrome black using Plasti-Dip. Easy fix... 

Forget about the T-Reg for North America, way expensive. What sells is a Kia Telluride, have to face that fact. If you have the money you buy the image that comes with BMW, Porsche or Mercedes and not VW...
VW tried it in the past, right?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Kia Telluride is selling but you also must know that the Atlas is also selling and more than Kia. Those fake exhaust things is making it to many cars and SUVs. For me I am glad it the way it is as I don’t have to struggle to clean the chrome tips. My neighbor has the Kia and when he got into my Atlas his words were I wish I bought that instead. I had my Atlas for a year and half now and been loving every minute of driving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hfqkhal said:


> Kia Telluride is selling but you also must know that the Atlas is also selling and more than Kia. Those fake exhaust things is making it to many cars and SUVs. For me I am glad it the way it is as I don’t have to struggle to clean the chrome tips. My neighbor has the Kia and when he got into my Atlas his words were I wish I bought that instead. I had my Atlas for a year and half now and been loving every minute of driving it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you.... The Atlas has been selling for longer though, KIA just ramping up? Don't get me wrong, I am not a KIA fan...

Why not no fake, just omit the fake and keep the real exhaust pointing downward so invisible?
Soon we will all be OK driving electric....so its only a question of time, right?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> I hear you.... The Atlas has been selling for longer though, KIA just ramping up? Don't get me wrong, I am not a KIA fan...
> 
> Why not no fake, just omit the fake, soon we will all be OK driving electric....so its only a question of time, right?


Yes. I am actually looking find some reflectors to cut and place in the part instead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hfqkhal said:


> Yes. I am actually looking find some reflectors to cut and place in the part instead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that's probably good for safety but looks is a personal preference, myself would not add more red (reflectors) to the rear bumper...but would go for a simple cover (perfect would be colour match with the rest of the bumper cover)....


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hfqkhal said:


> Yes. I am actually looking find some reflectors to cut and place in the part instead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the exhaust actually pointing through those holes in the bumper you are going to want to get the tips down turned otherwise you'll risk melting those reflectors.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

The tips are down.....they are fake!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Also if the exhaust went through the holes the they would be black with soot.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*DesertFox* said:


> Also if the exhaust went through the holes the they would be black with soot.


Not always the case, there are a lot of vehicles that still have the exhaust point straight back just behind those holes and they don't turn black since there is air that will mix with the exhaust before reaching the bumper cut outs. For example the Lexus ISF when it first came out had a fake stacked tip look built into the bumper. There was enough gap between the end of the exhaust and the bumper to allow for air to mix, keeping the bumper from turning black and from melting.

Along with that, time to bust out the cutting wheel and make some room for proper quad tips on the beast.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Veedubin02 said:


> Not always the case, there are a lot of vehicles that still have the exhaust point straight back just behind those holes and they don't turn black since there is air that will mix with the exhaust before reaching the bumper cut outs. For example the Lexus ISF when it first came out had a fake stacked tip look built into the bumper. There was enough gap between the end of the exhaust and the bumper to allow for air to mix, keeping the bumper from turning black and from melting.
> 
> Along with that, time to bust out the cutting wheel and make some room for proper quad tips on the beast.


Great comment: "time to bust out the cutting wheel and make some room for proper quad tips on the beast"
To be truthful, this is no beast, and also a cutting wheel may not be required, a simple knife may suffice, LOL


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

tallguy09 said:


> Great comment: "time to bust out the cutting wheel and make some room for proper quad tips on the beast"
> To be truthful, this is no beast, and also a cutting wheel may not be required, a simple knife may suffice, LOL


Lol true. But with quad tips and a wookie pipe itll be more beastly.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Who/Why were tons of posings deleted? Is that Russia meddling with us???


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

Big brother is watching, drives a launch edition Atlas and thinks it’s better that the Touareg in every way. F that


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*All trims: Front turn signal bulbs are incandescent....*

....at least the ones in the rear are full LED.

Why VW, just why? This is 2020, is this about money, about the couple dollars more it would cost to do it right? Hmmm...


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

tallguy09 said:


> ....at least the ones in the rear are full LED.
> 
> Why VW, just why? This is 2020, is this about money, about the couple dollars more it would cost to do it right? Hmmm...


100% this ^. In this day and age, just make it LED. People will pay the little bit extra for it. Not to mention this is a step backward from the current Atlas that has front LED turn signals integrated into the DRLs.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you all looked at the cost of OEM headlights and the difference between halogen and HID or LED? Add into that the cost of AFS?

Tiguan for example: None LED Housing $606-$639 (Per housing)
https://parts.vw.com/a/Volkswagen_2.../FRONT-LAMPS-HEADLAMP-COMPONENTS/9247020.html

LED Housing: $1800 (Per housing) 
https://parts.vw.com/a/Volkswagen_2.../FRONT-LAMPS-HEADLAMP-COMPONENTS/9247025.html

Auto leveling: $400
https://parts.vw.com/a/Volkswagen_2...55_7603564/ELECTRICAL-COMPONENTS/9247185.html

So for the upgraded headlights you are looking at over 3x the cost. ~$2800 which is more than 10% of the MSRP of the lower 2 trims. 

The Atlas headlights, which from an output perspective are not much better than halogens in my opinion, are $860 each from the dealer. Key note is that they contain no AFS so no motors of auto-leveling or side to side movement. So they may have saved some coin by not integrating an LED blinker or switchback, at least they arent offering two different sets of headlights, one of which you can only get at the top end. Thats where I find VW weird. I wish they would take the upgraded headlights for all trims on all their models. The actual light output for night driving matter more to me than the blinker being a bulb rather than an LED board.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Veedubin02 said:


> Have you all looked at the cost of OEM headlights and the difference between halogen and HID or LED? Add into that the cost of AFS?
> 
> Tiguan for example: None LED Housing $606-$639 (Per housing)
> https://parts.vw.com/a/Volkswagen_2.../FRONT-LAMPS-HEADLAMP-COMPONENTS/9247020.html
> ...



In my case I am OK to pay a bit more for a good headlight assembly. In my past that was Xenon over Halogen, a big increase in safety I'd say. 
Never had LED's for low beams but read about the Atlas LED's not being great...now looking forward to the Cross Sport full LED low beams, a first for me...
My thinking is that in 2020 on a >50K vehicle, in my case ~$65K Canadian for the Exec. + R-line package all exterior bulbs should be LED's and good for the life of the vehicle, or at a minimum 10 years...
I replaced Xenon bulbs on vehicles and countless other bulbs, I hate nothing more than that, removing bumpers for access, its the worst


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

The Atlas LED headlights are good. Every bit as good as the bi-xenons I have on my GLI and had on a prior Audi. The criticism about the headlights from the IIHS is that the lower trims lack the fog light turn assist that is on the SEL Premiums, and that those fogs are not as illuminating as they could be. Their other criticism dealt with potential glare for oncoming traffic. That is what kept the Atlas from getting their top safety pick. In effect, they think the LED lights are too bright.

My wife is night blind, and the Atlas has given her the best night driving experience she has had in her life. Driving in front of her, I can tell you that the Atlas does not produce excessive glare to oncoming traffic. The LED headlights are amazing! Replacing the incandescent fog bulbs with brighter LED “bulbs” has made the forward lighting perfect.


----------



## Boogieman7 (Feb 21, 2020)

I so much want this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

LenE said:


> The Atlas LED headlights are good. Every bit as good as the bi-xenons I have on my GLI and had on a prior Audi. The criticism about the headlights from the IIHS is that the lower trims lack the fog light turn assist that is on the SEL Premiums, and that those fogs are not as illuminating as they could be. Their other criticism dealt with potential glare for oncoming traffic. That is what kept the Atlas from getting their top safety pick. In effect, they think the LED lights are too bright.
> 
> My wife is night blind, and the Atlas has given her the best night driving experience she has had in her life. Driving in front of her, I can tell you that the Atlas does not produce excessive glare to oncoming traffic. The LED headlights are amazing! Replacing the incandescent fog bulbs with brighter LED “bulbs” has made the forward lighting perfect.


Disagree one the lights, try an osram cbi bulb in the GLI. I have the oem xenon's on my GLI as well, light reaches farther, isn't so inconsistent, and doesn't require fogs to see the first 8 feet of road right in front of the vehicle. Our previous Mazda had better led headlight output. Best part about xenon's is the ability to upgrade/change the bulb. 

My biggest gripe with LEDs in general is their lack of replaceability. Our Mazda had the LED DRLs die in both housings, which whole new housing. $1300-1700 job at a dealer. $1100 for a new housing and doing it myself. The $860 for the current Atlas lights it's better but the work to get it swapped if needed is not.

Personally still think LEDs need more time to match and/or exceed the output of hids. While they may be a little better than halogen, they just lack the power output


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I read through the IIHS reports on the Atlas Headlights. Their primary issue was distance. They said that the Atlas LEDs didn't throw light far enough....but I think they did note that the auto high beams can offset some of that. I can see what they are saying as I think the LEDs do a fine job up close (and better than my old car) but they don't illuminate as far down the road as some lights. The addition of LED fogs made a big difference up close, and I use the auto high beams as well so I don't think it is an issue.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> I read through the IIHS reports on the Atlas Headlights. Their primary issue was distance. They said that the Atlas LEDs didn't throw light far enough....but I think they did note that the auto high beams can offset some of that. I can see what they are saying as I think the LEDs do a fine job up close (and better than my old car) but they don't illuminate as far down the road as some lights. The addition of LED fogs made a big difference up close, and I use the auto high beams as well so I don't think it is an issue.


I really need ot sit down and code the Atlas and my GLI, got a bunch to add and just havent taken the time.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Had a few delivered getting PDI’d this AM: blue one is my personal favorite.

https://imgur.com/gallery/IhKl3iD

Edit: If you have kids you can appreciate the 2 USB ports for the rear seats. First thing I noticed lol.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

vw_service_advisor said:


> Had a few delivered getting PDI’d this AM: blue one is my personal favorite.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/IhKl3iD
> 
> Edit: If you have kids you can appreciate the 2 USB ports for the rear seats. First thing I noticed lol.


Pretty sure the SE with tech regular atlas has those as well.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Interesting comments on the Atlas LED's, I guess we have to see how the IQLight on the Cross Sport will do it terms of "throw distance"?

I am sure / hope there will be aftermarket turn signal LED's available for the Cross Sport that would achieve proper light output...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> I am sure / hope there will be aftermarket turn signal LED's available for the Cross Sport that would achieve proper light output...


The front signals are led. It's in the order guide as such.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vw_service_advisor said:


> Had a few delivered getting PDI’d this AM: blue one is my personal favorite.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/IhKl3iD


Nice SE techs!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vw_service_advisor said:


> Had a few delivered getting PDI’d this AM: blue one is my personal favorite.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/IhKl3iD
> 
> Edit: If you have kids you can appreciate the 2 USB ports for the rear seats. First thing I noticed lol.


What country is this? Is it called "Cross Tour" over there?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> What country is this? Is it called "Cross Tour" over there?


That's in Canada. It's called the Cross Sport here too.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

oh ok. it threw me off a bit especially coming from a "VW Service Advisor" so I thought it was credible source and it is actually called "Cross Tour" elsewhere. I think the moniker belongs to Acura.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> oh ok. it threw me off a bit especially coming from a "VW Service Advisor" so I thought it was credible source and it is actually called "Cross Tour" elsewhere. I think the moniker belongs to Acura.


Honda, Acura was the ZDX.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ice4life said:


> The front signals are led. It's in the order guide as such.


Interesting! Just saw a couple Cross Sport release videos on YouTube, that event VW Canada set up, driving up to Whsitler BC from Squamish, mentioning standard turn signal bulbs
on all trim levels....
Could that be a difference between USA/Canada versions? I highly doubt that.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> Interesting! Just saw a couple Cross Sport release videos on YouTube, that event VW Canada set up, driving up to Whsitler BC from Squamish, mentioning standard turn signal bulbs
> on all trim levels....
> Could that be a difference between USA/Canada versions? I highly doubt that.


Maybe the order guide is wrong but it's def listed. 
https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinsp...der-Guide-for-CW03-2020-Atlas-Cross-Sport.pdf


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Could be an LED in a reflector housing and because its not a strip or switchback people are assuming its filament based?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Veedubin02 said:


> Honda, Acura was the ZDX.


right. Same family but really not the point I was trying to make


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Veedubin02 said:


> Could be an LED in a reflector housing and because its not a strip or switchback people are assuming its filament based?


Don't think so.
When you check out these videos you can clearly see the front beeing incandescent ...you can see how they start up slowly, LED's are instant On/Off...you know what I mean?
I really hope they are indeed LED.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Veedubin02 said:


> Could be an LED in a reflector housing and because its not a strip or switchback people are assuming its filament based?


similar to when most of us upgraded the rear turn signals in our Atlas to LEDs? It is definitely bright (at least the Deauto LEDs ones)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tallguy09 said:


> Don't think so.
> When you check out these videos you can clearly see the front beeing incandescent ...you can see how they start up slowly, LED's are instant On/Off.


Based on this video, definitely looks like incandescent. Probably BAY9s bulbs. Check out starting at 1:45 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4ISjLv1tzI


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Based on this video, definitely looks like incandescent. Probably BAY9s bulbs. Check at 1:45
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4ISjLv1tzI


Agree, also check here. Not LED or the "weirdest" LED's I've ever seen...

[video]https://youtu.be/Tde-vNu773U?t=110[/video]


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Well DeAuto LED business continues . However, if they are indeed BAY9s no LED (not even DeAuto LED) can compare to the brightness of the BAY9s to be honest. I have DeAuto LEDs BAY9s in my Passat B6 and R32 and it is not as bright. It looks cool but not as bright.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Well DeAuto LED business continues . However, if they are indeed BAY9s no LED (not even DeAuto LED) can compare to the brightness of the BAY9s to be honest. I have DeAuto LEDs BAY9s in my Passat B6 and R32 and it is not as bright. It looks cool but not as bright.


What "sucks" is that you can't typically just "throw-in" LED's, trips the bulb out indicator so needs a resistor to put a load on the system, right? :banghead:


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Well DeAuto LED business continues . However, if they are indeed BAY9s no LED (not even DeAuto LED) can compare to the brightness of the BAY9s to be honest. I have DeAuto LEDs BAY9s in my Passat B6 and R32 and it is not as bright. It looks cool but not as bright.


Could that be the technical justification behind this? Wider illlumination of the turn signal area?
I have to admit, compared to my current Jeep Grand Cherokee, has small front LED turn signals integrated in main light assembly the Cross Sport turn signals are much more visible due to the larger illuminated area?
But then, how about the ones in the mirrors, looks like the Cross Sport has only small ones there....hmmm...its a science


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

tallguy09 said:


> What "sucks" is that you can't typically just "throw-in" LED's, trips the bulb out indicator so needs a resistor to put a load on the system, right? :banghead:


A lot of manufacturers make bulbs that dont trigger canbus errors, like DEAutoKey.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Based on this video, definitely looks like incandescent. Probably BAY9s bulbs. Check out starting at 1:45
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4ISjLv1tzI


I agree they don't look LED. Maybe they copied that over from the regular atlas order guide since the current gen does have front LEDs?


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

The front turn signals are not LEDs. Went to Philly cars show and saw the baby Atlas and was shocked that all exterior lights are LEDs but not not the front turn signals. Does not make sense. Same deal with the new Passat. Front turn signals are just orange bulbs.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

sheaffer said:


> The front turn signals are not LEDs. Went to Philly cars show and saw the baby Atlas and was shocked that all exterior lights are LEDs but not not the front turn signals. Does not make sense. Same deal with the new Passat. Front turn signals are just orange bulbs.


So cost cutting as explanation?
I so wish VW would have found the monies to upgrade (upsize) that media system, at least 10" better 12.5 or so....but that may only happen in 2030


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Probably cost cutting...because what else? How much is vw saving here? $10 per car? But so dumb to put incandescent turn signal bulbs when all other exterior lights are leds. I already ordered led turn signals bulbs for my 2020 Passat.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

https://youtu.be/R8D5EzR41tU at the 3:07 mark, I want to know the coding so that we can close the tailgate too via remote for the Atlas!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

tallguy09 said:


> What "sucks" is that you can't typically just "throw-in" LED's, trips the bulb out indicator so needs a resistor to put a load on the system, right? :banghead:


With VW, you can code the system to accept LEDs with no errors. You just need an OBDeleven/Carista/Vagcom device. You can actually set each lighting type (brake, turns, reverse, fogs, etc)



TablaRasa said:


> https://youtu.be/R8D5EzR41tU at the 3:07 mark, I want to know the coding so that we can close the tailgate too via remote for the Atlas!


My Atlas closes with the remote. You just need to be close to the car and hold the button down.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Tim K said:


> With VW, you can code the system to accept LEDs with no errors. You just need an OBDeleven/Carista/Vagcom device. You can actually set each lighting type (brake, turns, reverse, fogs, etc)
> 
> 
> My Atlas closes with the remote. You just need to be close to the car and hold the button down.



That is very cool! Didn't know. So after all, this platform does come with technolgy already built in 
I suppose the easier way would still be to simply use these special LED's that "drop in"?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> My Atlas closes with the remote. You just need to be close to the car and hold the button down.


Really? I have tried that numerous times and it has not worked for me. I know i need to be close to the car but do I need to be in a specific position? on the side, right in back, etc.

Also, when I'm inside the car, I know you can open the hatch but i tried holding the button to close it, and it doesn't work for me


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The teramont x interior puts ours to shame. It's crazy that they charge 50k for this thing when the US interior is a plastic box. If Kia can offer an equivalent interior, why can't VW?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> The teramont x interior puts ours to shame. It's crazy that they charge 50k for this thing when the US interior is a plastic box. If Kia can offer an equivalent interior, why can't VW?


The Pro discovery though, just saying. Wonder if that is an easy swap? eGolf has it here


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> The Pro discovery though, just saying. Wonder if that is an easy swap? eGolf has it here


Should be, most of the discovery systems is just a screen swap as the brain is in the glovebox

The Jetta has is behind the screen but the golf is remote.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> The Pro discovery though, just saying. Wonder if that is an easy swap? eGolf has it here


The problem with the discover pro is that the ones you find online are eu and they don't support us maps. Plus there's component protection that none of the dealers seem to know how to remove. But in theory an egolf system could work..


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

I thought the Discovery Pro sucked because of no volume knob.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> I thought the *Discover* Pro sucked because of no volume knob.


It has gesture control which is awesome for the volume. I've used it and all you have to do is flick your hand left or right. You don't even have to look at it.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

ice4life said:


> The teramont x interior puts ours to shame. It's crazy that they charge 50k for this thing when the US interior is a plastic box. If Kia can offer an equivalent interior, why can't VW?


Honestly, I don't see that much difference between the SEL P and the Teramont. Off the top of my head...

Infotainment - the Teramont appears to have the larger screen system, but honestly I'm not sure I would want to give up the knob.
Lighting - The Teramont has multicolor LED strips instead of just white.
Seats/Door panel - Looks like a different pattern, maybe material. I bet the doors aren't leather. I guess the quilted looks "nicer" but I don't really care for it.
"Wood" trim - I bet the Teramont is just as fake, just a different pattern.
The center storage bin - seems like the lid is split and may open differently....does this matter?
The center cupholders have a sliding cover. Again, does this matter?

Otherwise the interiors appear identical to me. Same plastic trim. Same rubber dashboard with faux stitching. Same buttons, knobs, switches and door panels.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ice4life said:


> It has gesture control which is awesome for the volume. I've used it and all you have to do is flick your hand left or right. You don't even have to look at it.



Needs knobs and at least TESLA sized screens, pleeese


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> Honestly, I don't see that much difference between the SEL P and the Teramont. Off the top of my head...
> 
> Infotainment - the Teramont appears to have the larger screen system, but honestly I'm not sure I would want to give up the knob.
> Lighting - The Teramont has multicolor LED strips instead of just white.
> ...


It's real leather and wood with aluminum speaker grills. The stereo is dynaudio instead of fender and the discover pro is much better- who needs a knob when you have gesture control for the volume. Not to mention it has Google Earth, DVD playback and wireless app connect. If you don't see a difference between the two that's scary.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim K said:


> With VW, you can code the system to accept LEDs with no errors. You just need an OBDeleven/Carista/Vagcom device. You can actually set each lighting type (brake, turns, reverse, fogs, etc)





tallguy09 said:


> I suppose the easier way would still be to simply use these special LED's that "drop in"?



I was able to drop in LED replacement lamps for the Atlas' rear assembly, and MK7 Jetta's front turn signals. All bulbs were CANBUS, so no coding or resistors needed.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

The Teramont is able to have that interior and keep the pricing is due to it being....Made in China. While the Atlas is made in the US. That labor exchange rate goes a long way...



ice4life said:


> The teramont x interior puts ours to shame. It's crazy that they charge 50k for this thing when the US interior is a plastic box. If Kia can offer an equivalent interior, why can't VW?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Really? I have tried that numerous times and it has not worked for me. I know i need to be close to the car but do I need to be in a specific position? on the side, right in back, etc.
> 
> Also, when I'm inside the car, I know you can open the hatch but i tried holding the button to close it, and it doesn't work for me


Annoyingly you have to be standing pretty much directly behind it to get it to close with the remote. This also explains why it doesn't work when you're in the car.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> It's real leather and wood with aluminum speaker grills. The stereo is dynaudio instead of fender and the discover pro is much better- who needs a knob when you have gesture control for the volume. Not to mention it has Google Earth, DVD playback and wireless app connect. If you don't see a difference between the two that's scary.


The China version originally had the older type screen and now they put this. The one thing we have to keep in mind is the China version is driven by the venture rules in China and may be this why the Atlas is being exported out of the US instead of China. For example the Teramont in Russia is made in the USA. And for sure it would have been easier to export from China instead. 

On additional observation it look to my like they are still using the Orginal Dash unit and not the new ones we see here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

ice4life said:


> It's real leather and wood with aluminum speaker grills. The stereo is dynaudio instead of fender and the discover pro is much better- who needs a knob when you have gesture control for the volume. Not to mention it has Google Earth, DVD playback and wireless app connect. If you don't see a difference between the two that's scary.


I said that the infotainment systems were different. I also said that I am not convinced that I would trade knobs for the "upgrades". Yes, a bigger screen is nice, but I like knobs. Gesture or not, nothing is as quick or precise as a knob in my opinion...and I am not alone in that. Not sure what use I would have for Google Earth. I had it on my phone for about 7 years...then I finally deleted it because I never used it and had no need for it. My kids all use their own tablets so I have no need for DVD playback either. I'm not saying those aren't "cool features" just that they are useless to me and I'd rather have the knob.

What is real leather and wood? The inserts on the door panel? Can you confirm that for sure? Especially the wood. I wouldn't be surprised if it was all fake. Lots of MFGs are using 100% fake wood these days. The Telluride that was mentioned does.

But again, I actually think the diamond leather pattern looks tacky and would prefer not having that, real leather or not.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

knedrgr said:


> I was able to drop in LED replacement lamps for the Atlas' rear assembly, and MK7 Jetta's front turn signals. All bulbs were CANBUS, so no coding or resistors needed.


The factory LED rear lights are LED strips. You are just saying you installed LED bulbs where the incandescent bulbs were? That you can do. I was saying you probably can't get the LED factory strips individually and swap those in.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> I said that the infotainment systems were different. I also said that I am not convinced that I would trade knobs for the "upgrades". Yes, a bigger screen is nice, but I like knobs. Gesture or not, nothing is as quick or precise as a knob in my opinion...and I am not alone in that. Not sure what use I would have for Google Earth. I had it on my phone for about 7 years...then I finally deleted it because I never used it and had no need for it. My kids all use their own tablets so I have no need for DVD playback either. I'm not saying those aren't "cool features" just that they are useless to me and I'd rather have the knob.
> 
> What is real leather and wood? The inserts on the door panel? Can you confirm that for sure? Especially the wood. I wouldn't be surprised if it was all fake. Lots of MFGs are using 100% fake wood these days. The Telluride that was mentioned does.
> 
> But again, I actually think the diamond leather pattern looks tacky and would prefer not having that, real leather or not.


With the Kia you're right- has nappa leather but not real wood. Thought it was real because It looks so real! I agree the quilting is tacky, without it the interior is a good sight still though. The nappa leather and 4 way headrests surprisingly make a huge difference in the look. 

Regardless of our back and forths, I just wish they had done a little more premium job on the US atlas for the refresh. They had every opportunity and just threw in the towel. For $50k, that's not a place I want to be sitting.


----------



## mparikh (Mar 4, 2020)

*Not liking some of the exeterior*

agree with the awful front camera placement
definitely don't like the front lower bumper chrome outline. Terrible looking. Would've preferred LED fog lamps instead.
definitely don't like the rear chrome outline all around the exhaust.

It would've been nice if they could do a complete "black out" Cross Sport or at least minimize the chrome


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

mparikh said:


> agree with the awful front camera placement
> definitely don't like the front lower bumper chrome outline. Terrible looking. Would've preferred LED fog lamps instead.
> definitely don't like the rear chrome outline all around the exhaust.
> 
> It would've been nice if they could do a complete "black out" Cross Sport or at least minimize the chrome


100% agree, and that is why for me black Plasti-Dip is my friend.
I will for sure black out the rear fake dual exhaust and likely also the cross bar with ATLAS written on it on the hatch...

Maybe I will have it done at a paint shop, use satin gloss black instead of Plasti Dip but something needs to be done for sure


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

ice4life said:


> With the Kia you're right- has nappa leather but not real wood. Thought it was real because It looks so real! I agree the quilting is tacky, without it the interior is a good sight still though. The nappa leather and 4 way headrests surprisingly make a huge difference in the look.
> 
> Regardless of our back and forths, I just wish they had done a little more premium job on the US atlas for the refresh. They had every opportunity and just threw in the towel. For $50k, that's not a place I want to be sitting.


The VW fake wood is really fake looking. It would have been nice to make some improvements for sure. Less hard plastics. USB power ports in the 3rd row. And the second row could use another cup holder.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

My rear hatch does close by remote...but the range is tiny. I tested it out today. The range is literally 7ft from the tailgate. 

Mine also closes from the door switch but you have to hold it and the car has to be powered on or it won't work.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Tim K said:


> My rear hatch does close by remote...but the range is tiny. I tested it out today. The range is literally 7ft from the tailgate.
> 
> Mine also closes from the door switch but you have to hold it and the car has to be powered on or it won't work.


Makes you wonder why that distance limitation, lawyers?
On my Grand Cherokee I double click the hatch button on the remote from inside the house and the hatch opens/closes, that's how it is supposed to work....


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

RCDheliracer said:


> Annoyingly you have to be standing pretty much directly behind it to get it to close with the remote. This also explains why it doesn't work when you're in the car.





tallguy09 said:


> Makes you wonder why that distance limitation, lawyers?
> On my Grand Cherokee I double click the hatch button on the remote from inside the house and the hatch opens/closes, that's how it is supposed to work....


Being able to tell you aren't closing someone or something in the door is pretty important to VW it would seem. The pinch sensor for the rear hatch is pretty much non existent. It puts down a decent amount of pressure before backing off.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Veedubin02 said:


> Being able to tell you aren't closing someone or something in the door is pretty important to VW it would seem. The pinch sensor for the rear hatch is pretty much non existent. It puts down a decent amount of pressure before backing off.


Right, and rather than make the pinch sensor more sensitive....they just don't let you close it from a distance. Seems a dumber solution.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim K said:


> The factory LED rear lights are LED strips. You are just saying you installed LED bulbs where the incandescent bulbs were? That you can do. I was saying you probably can't get the LED factory strips individually and swap those in.


Let me be clear so we both know which model we're talking about and shouldn't assume. I'm talking about the standard Atlas, and the lower trims doesn't come with LED rear lights. And I'd replaced most with LED lamps, other than the back up lights.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tim K said:


> Right, and rather than make the pinch sensor more sensitive....they just don't let you close it from a distance. Seems a dumber solution.


Sensors have never failed before.:beer:

https://www.jeepgarage.org/threads/rear-liftgate-sensors.82376/

Have any of you tried the chin trick to get some more distance out of the liftgate closing?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> My rear hatch does close by remote...but the range is tiny. I tested it out today. The range is literally 7ft from the tailgate.
> 
> Mine also closes from the door switch but you have to hold it and the car has to be powered on or it won't work.


ok thanks. Tried it last night and it worked! the remote never worked for me because I was always standing on the side rather than facing the tailgate. The inside one, i guess i wasn't patient enough to wait for it. It never worked for our Tiguan SEL P before so I assumed it wasn't going to work with the Atlas as well.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Tim K said:


> Right, and rather than make the pinch sensor more sensitive....they just don't let you close it from a distance. Seems a dumber solution.


Mine works just right. I have closed it and put my hand in the way and once it sensed resistance it reversed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hfqkhal said:


> Mine works just right. I have closed it and put my hand in the way and once it sensed resistance it reversed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Right. My SEL-P came with all LED brake lights....but the lower trims come with incandescent. The LED brake lights DO NOT appear to just be LED bulbs in sockets. They are integrated LED "panels" or "strips". So buying LED bulbs and replacing the incandescent bulbs would not be the same as the LED brake lights that come factory on the SEL-P. I hope that clarifies what I was saying.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

> knedrgr said
> Let me be clear so we both know which model we're talking about and shouldn't assume. I'm talking about the standard Atlas, and the lower trims doesn't come with LED rear lights. And I'd replaced most with LED lamps, other than the back up lights.


Right. My SEL-P came with all LED brake lights....but the lower trims come with incandescent. The LED brake lights DO NOT appear to just be LED bulbs in sockets. They are integrated LED "panels" or "strips". So buying LED bulbs and replacing the incandescent bulbs would not be the same as the LED brake lights that come factory on the SEL-P. I hope that clarifies what I was saying.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Who is paying for the VW Dieselgate / Emissionsgate?*

I guess Fiat 500 drivers are not paying for it 
uConnect 5 system in FCA's new fully electric Fiat 500... 10.2" hi-def touch screen....

Don't get me wrong, I like the Cross Sport and will get one (top trim) but it makes me really sad to see it being released in 2020 with a small (for the vehicle size) 8" screen...
In 2013/2014 this would have been OK but not in 2020...just saying, and I could be wrong...


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I just wanna jump in to ask why it's important to have the biggest screen on the block? 8 inch sounds pretty big to me. And if he has the same (or similar) features as someone's 10 inch, are we really nitpicking just physical size?

And since when did anyone ever mention a Fiat 500 in comparison to a VW?

Not to disagree with anyone's opinion but it sounds really crazy to see complaints about 2 inches of screen size.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

capclassicv2 said:


> I just wanna jump in to ask why it's important to have the biggest screen on the block? 8 inch sounds pretty big to me. And if he has the same (or similar) features as someone's 10 inch, are we really nitpicking just physical size?
> 
> And since when did anyone ever mention a Fiat 500 in comparison to a VW?
> 
> Not to disagree with anyone's opinion but it sounds really crazy to see complaints about 2 inches of screen size.



Some people are size queen...


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim K said:


> Right. My SEL-P came with all LED brake lights....but the lower trims come with incandescent. The LED brake lights DO NOT appear to just be LED bulbs in sockets. They are integrated LED "panels" or "strips". So buying LED bulbs and replacing the incandescent bulbs would not be the same as the LED brake lights that come factory on the SEL-P. I hope that clarifies what I was saying.


Yes, I realize the factory LED rears are a complete housing assembly, and those LEDs are built in, just like the front housing. It's not the same, but we weren't talking about them being the same...

You were talking about coding to accept LED replacement lamps, and I was responding to your statement by saying; if you buy LED lamps that are CANBUS, you shouldn't need to do any coding for them to take, since the CANBUS generally takes care of those error codes.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

knedrgr said:


> Tim K said:
> 
> 
> > Right. My SEL-P came with all LED brake lights....but the lower trims come with incandescent. The LED brake lights DO NOT appear to just be LED bulbs in sockets. They are integrated LED "panels" or "strips". So buying LED bulbs and replacing the incandescent bulbs would not be the same as the LED brake lights that come factory on the SEL-P. I hope that clarifies what I was saying.
> ...


I think we are having two different conversations. I know you can buy error free LEDs. I did before I had the OBDeleven tool. I was merely saying you don't have to. I was also pointing out, not necessarily to you, but to the community in general, that the VW Atlas LED tails are NOT the same as just swapping in LED bulbs. The housings and lamps are totally different.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

knedrgr said:


> Some people are size queen...


Yes, that's me  I To be truethful, in 2020/2021 I really want at least a 12.5" screen.
I am very tall so an 8" screen is miniature to me, and the eyes are not getting better LOL.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been told those extra inches make all the difference :laugh:


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ice4life said:


> I've been told those extra inches make all the difference :laugh:


OK, got it, maybe better focus on those engines? Me German, so always critical, LOL
We definitley need/want a turbo on that 6cylinder...having said that, I just read an article on the Cross Sport and the guy said if you want to enjoy the drive better buy a Golf GTI, and 
I guess that statement may not be completely wrong


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

tallguy09 said:


> We definitley need/want a turbo on that 6cylinder...having said that, I just read an article on the Cross Sport and the guy said if you want to enjoy the drive better buy a Golf GTI, and
> I guess that statement may not be completely wrong


Hahahaha. That cracks me up. Comparing apples and oranges. One car being 4400+lbs vs the other being 3100+lbs, and pretty much 10 inches in height difference. Yes, that makes a perfect comparison when you're talking about driving dynamics...

Atlas Cross Sport SEL-R = 4411lbs and 276hp = 15.98lbs/hp.
GTI Auto = 3124lbs and 228hp = 13.7lbs/hp.

Even if you put the VR6 in the GTI, that weight:hp ratio will be nice: 3124/276 = 11.3lbs/hp. 

Both have similar torque curve at 3600 and 3300rpm, respectively.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

knedrgr said:


> Hahahaha. That cracks me up. Comparing apples and oranges. One car being 4400+lbs vs the other being 3100+lbs, and pretty much 10 inches in height difference. Yes, that makes a perfect comparison when you're talking about driving dynamics...
> 
> Atlas Cross Sport SEL-R = 4411lbs and 276hp = 15.98lbs/hp.
> GTI Auto = 3124lbs and 228hp = 13.7lbs/hp.
> ...


So what would be a good engine to have fun in terms of power to make it a "GTI" Cross-Sport?
Of course that weight you can't erase, it's there.
I just bring it up because I really don't need a Cross Sport, I just want one


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

You seem to be ignoring the weight that is added up front.
whoever designed the Atlas dropped the ball as far as the engine/transmission issue.
That vr6 is old and a dead end in terms of technology. The transmission from Aisin isn’t rated for more power than the 4 cyl puts out with the APR tune.

At least the EU Tiguan has a 7 spd DSG as does the T-roc R.

Tuning options are very limited by the available hardware.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

The Atlas is a family hauler the V6 is still considered one of the better engines. I would take the 2.0 but with a tune the warranty would most likely be voided at VW the 8 speed auto is also used by other manufacturers such as Toyota on V6 models. The biggest issue with the programming on it is to have the best performance on the side of economy. When buying the Atlas I knew I am not buying a high performance SUV and being a second slower than some others really meant nothing. I just want to remind all. The old days cars where not this high performance oriented and people were happy with the 0 to 60 in something close to 10 seconds. For me and based on history of other cars owned this is for sure a happy medium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Who would buy the Cross Sport if the next gen. Jeep Grand Cherokee (WL) would be out right now?*

Only curious.
Very likely I would not, of course that is a daring statement not knowing much if at all about the next Grand Cherokee FCA based Alfa Stelvio? platform and other details....
We love our current Grand Cherokee (WK2) from 2014 in principal, has been a good and very easy to maintain vehicle....
We need a new vehicle this year for business and I like the Cross Sport so here we go.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

tallguy09 said:


> Only curious.
> Very likely I would not, of course that is a daring statement not knowing much if at all about the next Grand Cherokee FCA based Alfa Stelvio? platform and other details....
> We love out current Grand Cherokee (WK2) from 2014 in principal, has been a good and very easy to maintain vehicle....
> We need a new vehicle this year for business and I like the Cross Sport so here we go.


My current plan is getting rid of my my JGC in maybe a year and a half from now. I like the idea of the Cross Sport but I'm leaning towards a used Nautilus. The power figures are better and so is the feature count (it is a luxury vehicle after all).

I'm banking on being able to pick up an off lease 2020 for around what I paid for my JGC.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

capclassicv2 said:


> My current plan is getting rid of my my JGC in maybe a year and a half from now. I like the idea of the Cross Sport but I'm leaning towards a used Nautilus. The power figures are better and so is the feature count (it is a luxury vehicle after all).
> 
> I'm banking on being able to pick up an off lease 2020 for around what I paid for my JGC.


A financially smart decision I think. I like the Nautilus as well.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I like most of the Cross Sport. The design, the size, the simplicity and the fact that everybody in my neighborhood won't have one. In my parking lot there are 4 JGC WK2 including me. 

I just don't think I'll be able to settle for the power figures of either the 2.0T or the VR6. That is literally the only thing keeping me from getting a red Cross Sport in SEL Premium trim. And a more powerful yet fuel efficient engine won't come fast enough for me to pick up a lightly used one in a few years.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

capclassicv2 said:


> I like most of the Cross Sport. The design, the size, the simplicity and the fact that everybody in my neighborhood won't have one. In my parking lot there are 4 JGC WK2 including me.
> 
> I just don't think I'll be able to settle for the power figures of either the 2.0T or the VR6. That is literally the only thing keeping me from getting a red Cross Sport in SEL Premium trim. And a more powerful yet fuel efficient engine won't come fast enough for me to pick up a lightly used one in a few years.


Good one. For me the VR6, I am a slow driver in a way and using the vehicle for sales so just fine. I'll go with the fully loaded and then in 5 or 6 years there will be a new Grand Cherokee with the issues ironed out....


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

The day after buying my Atlas, I went back to the dealership to get a garage door opener I left behind. They got their first delivery of Cross Sports probably an hour after I drove off the lot. I had been holding out to compare, but got a heck of a deal on a ‘20 SEL premium, and left with it. 

When I saw the Cross Sport in person, I had ZERO remorse for buying the regular Atlas. I didn’t like the proportions at all. I reminded me of an Aztec 🤣


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TheWayfarer said:


> The day after buying my Atlas, I went back to the dealership to get a garage door opener I left behind. They got their first delivery of Cross Sports probably an hour after I drove off the lot. I had been holding out to compare, but got a heck of a deal on a ‘20 SEL premium, and left with it.
> 
> When I saw the Cross Sport in person, I had ZERO remorse for buying the regular Atlas. I didn’t like the proportions at all. I reminded me of an Aztec 🤣


I was trying to think of what it reminded me off. In all honestly I like the beefier look of the original Atlas with the fog lights being separated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hfqkhal said:


> I was trying to think of what it reminded me off. In all honestly I like the beefier look of the original Atlas with the fog lights being separated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think looks and design are a super personal thing. For me the 7 seater Atlas is a "monster" way too boxy and I did not like the look much (especially before the refresh) while the Cross Sport I prefer by a margin, slopped rear and front more modern LED's.
I would not consider the lower trims with the small wheels but only the R-Line package and 21" wheels, makes the Cross Sport look way better (to me)...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> I think looks and design are a super personal thing. For me the 7 seater Atlas is a "monster" way too boxy and I did not like the look much (especially before the refresh) while the Cross Sport I prefer by a margin, slopped rear and front more modern LED's.
> I would not consider the lower trims with the small wheels but only the R-Line package and 21" wheels, makes the Cross Sport look way better (to me)...


The 21 inch wheels will not be a thing for me. I like the softer ride and I was actually thinking of changing my 20’s to 19’s. Drive the 18 wheels and the Atlas rods much quieter and was softer on roads. Right now I’m stand by my Atlas and will go for the cross sport once the Atlas is done serving my needs. Just to make sure that all the final two that made my list before deciding where the Land Rover Discovery HSE and the Atlas. Overall I was more happy with how the Atlas was than the Discovery don’t mistake that I don’t like the cross sport and I believe it is much more than the others like the Murano or the Passport as those two only remind me of a minivan that wants to be an SUV. VW hit the mark in that departement What gets me is when they talk about hard plastic in areas and those who criticize such forget those a a family car and the soft parts would be taking a beating and VW hit the nail on the head with this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Saw one at my dealer the other day. Reminded me a lot of my full size but shorter. Sitting in the driver seat you'd never really know the car wasn't a full size which is strange given how much shorter it is. The new steering wheel is thicker which is nice.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I don't think I like those wheels. 

Seems to me if they wanted to make a vehicle that was more "sporty" they should have given it a better engine choice. Even making the 2.0T available isn't really going to make a difference....the Crosssport still weighs almost as much as the regular Atlas. They went for sportier looks without actually making it more sporty than the big box family hauler version. I guess the addition of the faux quad exhaust should've tipped me off to that.


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Saw one at my dealer the other day. Reminded me a lot of my full size but shorter. Sitting in the driver seat you'd never really know the car wasn't a full size which is strange given how much shorter it is. The new steering wheel is thicker which is nice.


This. I loved the beefy steering wheel of my 2013 GLI. A future swap may be warranted if doable.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Tim K said:


> I don't think I like those wheels.
> 
> Seems to me if they wanted to make a vehicle that was more "sporty" they should have given it a better engine choice. Even making the 2.0T available isn't really going to make a difference....the Crosssport still weighs almost as much as the regular Atlas. They went for sportier looks without actually making it more sporty than the big box family hauler version. I guess the addition of the faux quad exhaust should've tipped me off to that.


I don't like these wheels either.
Sporty is that vehicle only by its name, even wondering if any SUV type vehicle can be considered "sporty", maybe the Grand Cherokee rear wheel platform with tons of longitudinal engine options - Trackhawk?
This Cross Sport to me at least is a family hauler just like the 7 seater, only this one is a bit shorter with lower roofline and 5 seats and that is what we need in our family.
Engine I do not worry too much about, that VR6 is OK.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tallguy09 said:


> So what would be a good engine to have fun in terms of power to make it a "GTI" Cross-Sport?
> Of course that weight you can't erase, it's there.
> I just bring it up because I really don't need a Cross Sport, I just want one


The Teramont 2.5L Vr6 makes about 300 hp and 369 lb-ft


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> The Teramont 2.5L Vr6 makes about 300 hp and 369 lb-ft


Thats a turbo, right? OK, who knows, maybe VW will implant something like an e-assist similar to what FCA does with Ram in the future?
I'd much rather have torque over hp.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Saw one at my dealer the other day. *Reminded me a lot of my full size but shorter. Sitting in the driver seat you'd never really know the car wasn't a full size which is strange given how much shorter it is.* The new steering wheel is thicker which is nice.


The cross sport is 2.2inches shorter in height and 2.8in shorter in length, I'm not sure anyone would notice that.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tallguy09 said:


> Thats a turbo, right? OK, who knows, maybe VW will implant something like an e-assist similar to that FCA does with Ram in the future?
> I'd much rather have torque over hp.


Yes, it is a turbo VR6 from Germany

VW has done an AWD hybrid before with the Touareg, but they haven't done a transverse 4motion hybrid yet, just FWD (Jetta)

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> Yes, it is a turbo VR6 from Germany
> 
> VW has done an *AWD hybrid before with the Touareg*, but they haven't done a transverse 4motion hybrid yet, just FWD (Jetta)
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


They just brought it back for a Toureg R 

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a31094873/vw-touareg-r-hybrid/


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Veedubin02 said:


> They just brought it back for a Toureg R
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a31094873/vw-touareg-r-hybrid/


Now that's cool.
VW’s Touareg SUV Now Has a 456-HP Hybrid R Variant... The third-gen Touareg isn't for America, *but we're starting to wish it was.*

Sure, only nobody would buy it, people buy the Benz or BMW instead


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

tallguy09 said:


> Now that's cool.
> VW’s Touareg SUV Now Has a 456-HP Hybrid R Variant... The third-gen Touareg isn't for America, *but we're starting to wish it was.*
> 
> Sure, only nobody would buy it, people buy the Benz or BMW instead


Which is so sad because I think the Toureg looks better than both.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Veedubin02 said:


> Which is so sad because I think the Toureg looks better than both.


Kind of agree but when putting that much cash on the table North Americans are simply not prepared to do so on the VW brand, well, not many people in general I suppose?
VW needs to be "for the people" so "affordable"...

Still. I clicked on YES


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

tallguy09 said:


> Kind of agree but when putting that much cash on the table North Americans are simply not prepared to do so on the VW brand, well, not many in general I suppose?


I remember the Phaeton and people balking at that even though it was essentially an A8 but way less expensive.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Veedubin02 said:


> I remember the Phaeton and people balking at that even though it was essentially an A8 but way less expensive.


Actually the Phaeton and the A8 have essentially nothing in common with exception of sharing some engines. The A8 is made from aluminum and the Phaeton from steel. Different platforms. The Phaeton and the newer Bentley sedans and coupes have been based on the same platform from the beginning. The second generation Panorama is now the basis for the newer Bentley sedans.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> Actually the Phaeton and the A8 have essentially nothing in common with exception of sharing some engines. The A8 is made from aluminum and the Phaeton from steel. Different platforms. The Phaeton and the newer Bentley sedans and coupes have been based on the same platform from the beginning. The second generation Panorama is now the basis for the newer Bentley sedans.


So a way less expensive more expensive vehicle. Got it.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Car-Net 2.0 for Canada???*

Very quiet here.....
Read that Chattanooga plant will be down for a week... very difficult times!

Anybody knows anything about Car-Net 2.0 for Canada? My dealer said it will be available.....


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tallguy09 said:


> Very quiet here.....
> Read that Chattanooga plant will be down for a week... very difficult times!
> 
> Anybody knows anything about Car-Net 2.0 for Canada? My dealer said it will be available.....


Surprised your dealer is still open. Here in Jersey at least (AFAIK California and New York as well), Sales part of dealerships are considered non-essential business during the lockdown therefore must be closed down. Only the service is open, but with that very few people are actually going in to get maintenance stuff done.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Read in the news:

UPDATE: VW Chattanooga announces temporary furloughs for about 2500 workers
The furloughs are expected to last no more than four weeks and begin April 11.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Saw one at my dealer the other day. Reminded me a lot of my full size but shorter. Sitting in the driver seat you'd never really know the car wasn't a full size which is strange given how much shorter it is. The new steering wheel is thicker which is nice.



From the Driver's seat you may not notice a difference
But once you open the rear hatch and try to load larger boxes or multiple medium boxes, the apparent loss of volume compared to the Atlas is apparent...


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

DCC said:


> From the Driver's seat you may not notice a difference
> But once you open the rear hatch and try to load larger boxes or multiple medium boxes, the apparent loss of volume compared to the Atlas is apparent...


That makes sense, the Cross Sport is actually not that much shorter, the falling roof line would restrict what you can load in the rear for sure...
In my case the trunk is empty 90% of the time, only full when picking up stuff for the garden or going to the airport


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

ice4life said:


> I've been told those extra inches make all the difference :laugh:


*Get your self a nice Tesla*


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

samwoo said:


> *Get your self a nice Tesla*


Well, not with oil trading at negative values, gas pumps turning into ATM machines


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

samwoo said:


> *Get your self a nice Tesla*


I'm good.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm trying not to be into VW anymore, but the tourmaline sel premium r-line is killer. And there's only 1 for sale right now in the country in this trim/color combo.

https://www.cityvwchicago.com/inven...plink&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=cars.com


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I'm trying not to be into VW anymore, but the tourmaline sel premium r-line is killer. And there's only 1 for sale right now in the country in this trim/color combo.
> 
> https://www.cityvwchicago.com/inven...plink&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=cars.com


That does look pretty slick!


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Chattanooga plant open again as of today (Sunday)?*

https://www.timesfreepress.com/news...ttanooga-restarting-production-sunday/522889/


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

ice4life said:


> I'm trying not to be into VW anymore, but the tourmaline sel premium r-line is killer. And there's only 1 for sale right now in the country in this trim/color combo.


Looks like it's sold already -- not on the website anymore. Problem solved!


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

mhjett said:


> Looks like it's sold already -- not on the website anymore. Problem solved!


LOL


----------

